# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Kush eshte Edit Durham?

## Albo

Per Edit Durhamin duhet te jete thene se ka qene nje grua e veshtire. Ne shkrimin e pare per te qe ruhet ne arkivat e Ministrise se Jashtme Britanike thuhet: "Zonjusha Durham eshte e pakeshillueshme ne leter kembime". Rebecca West, R.W Seton-Watson, Henri Wickham Steed dhe shumica e shkrimtareve te tjere te rendesishem ne Evropen Lindore te kohes mes dy luftrave boterore, mendonin per te se ajo i ishte shmangur ketyre ceshtjeve. E cilesuar si avokate e shpirtit kombetar te shqiptareve, ndaj saj ishte shpifur nga kritiket angleze, te cilet ne pergjithesi i jepnin me shume favore ne ceshtjen e Jugosllavise se bashkuar. Polemikat e saj ne politiken ballkanike dhe ne kulturen regresive per te cilen ajo e quante "parazitet serbe", e bene ate bashkekohore. Shume mendime te saj jane quajtur te cuditshme dhe totalisht te marra. "Udhetimet dhe jeta mes klaneve ne Veri te Shqiperise,- thoshin ata,- kishin ndikuar ne gjykimin dhe vlera e sjelljes". "Fakti eshte qe ndersa gjithnje denonconte mentalitetin ballkanik", shkruan profesor Seton Watson ne 1929-"ajo shprehte gjithcka cfare mendonte per boten". Durham ishte sidoqofte, interpretja e domosdoshme e Shqiperise ne shekullin e 20-te dhe argumentuesja e shumices se shkrimtareve per kulturen e ketij vendi qe nga koha e udhetimeve te J.C.Hobhouse dhe Xhorxh Bajronit. E adhuruara e shqiptareve, Durhami u quajt "Krajlica e Malesoreve", ose ne anglisht "The Queen of Highlanders", "Mbreteresha e Malesoreve". "Ajo na dha ne zemren dhe ajo fitoi zemrat e malesoreve" ka shkruar mbreti ne ekzil i shqiptareve Ahmet Zogu ne gazeten "The Times" ne vdekjen e saj ne vitin 1944 (kur dihet qe ai nuk kishte marredhenie te mira me te). I vetmi anglez tjeter qe kishte qene shume i perzemert per shqiptaret ishte Norman Wisdom, te cilin diktatori komunist Enver Hoxha gjeti me buje per argetim. Durham punonte shume. "Shqiperia e Eperme" (1909) eshte vlere e grumbullimeve qe ajo ka bere. Ajo eshte akoma guida e shquar e zakoneve folklorike, social strukturore, ligjeve zakonore, besimeve fetare dhe perrallave tradicionale shqiptare, vecanerisht ne veri te lumit Shkumbin, ku organizimi social e fisnor dhe dialekti i dallueshem Geg, dallonte nga banoret e zonave te ulta dhe te Jugut. Per fat te keq, sot Durham eshte figure jo shume e ndricuar e njohur vetem per udhetimet dhe korrespodencat e saj. Vetem nje nga veprat e saj eshte botuar dhe qe atehere nuk ka asgje tjeter ne dispozicion. Letrat dhe fotografite e saj jane vendosur midis Muzeumit te Menkind dhe ne Institutin Antropologjik Mbreteror ne Londer. Koleksioni i saj pasur me bizhuteri dhe tekstile, mbahet nga Muzeu Pitt Rivers dhe ne Muzeumin Bankfield ne Halifaks, West Yorkshire, ku ne ekspozite jane vendosur permanente per jeten dhe punen e saj te instaluara ne vitin 1996. Dy ese ne koleksionin e shquar "Qingjat e zinj" dhe "Skifteri gri": "Udhetimet e grave te Ballkanit", tani jane duke u botuar nga botuesit John B.Allcock dhe Antonia Yang, e shoqeruar me nje parathenie te personalitetit kompleks dhe karrieres se Durhamit. Por, e pangjashmja Freya Stark dhe grate e tjera aventuriere ne Lindjen e Aferme, nuk kishte gjetur biografe. Fuqia e fames se Durhamit eshte e cuditshme. Bile sot toni i prere denoncimeve te tyre akoma te shokon. Pjeserisht ato jane nje reaksion ndaj personaliteteve te vena perballe saj. Aktualisht lidhur me Durham ka me shume pikepyetje se sa marrdhenie personale te intelektualeve britanike. Rruga qe ajo nuhaste njekohesisht dhe vecanerisht ndryshimet e stuhishme me Seton Watson, nxorren ne pah se si trazirat ne Ballkan mund te infektojne jeten personale te saj e cila i interpretonte ato gjeresisht rreth intelektualeve perendimore dhe pozicionit te tyre si te autorizuar te gatshem per te konkuruar ne interesat e vendit. Meri Edit Durham lindi ne vitin 1863 ne Hanover Square, Londer. Babai i saj Artur Eduard Durham ishte nje kirurg qe dallohej me shume per familjen te madhe me 8 femije, te gjithe me profesiona ete nderuara. Edit manifestoi ambicie arstistike dhe pas marrjes se mesimeve private ne Londer, ajo frekuentonte Akademine Mbreterore te Arteve. Ajo u be nj- mjeshtre ne ilustrime me boje uji dhe disa ekspoizita te shumta e moren ate per te realizuar ilustrimet e Historine Natyrale te Kembrixhit ne kapitullin zvarraniket dhe amfibet.

Dhe femijeria e vonshme,-ne moshen 30 vjece akoma nuk ishte martuar-, Edit u kujdes per mamane e saj te semure pas vdekjes se babait. Pergjegjesia qe ajo ndjente u be nxitje per pengesat dhe problemet ne Ballkan. Ne moshen 37 vjecare Durham levizi nga Trieste per ne Cattaor te brigjeve te Dalmacise dhe sistemua ne Cetinje, kryeqyteti ekzotik i Malit te Zi. Udhetimi ishte parashikuar si qetesues, i rekomanduar nga doktoreet pas viteve te tera kujdesje per mamane e saj, por ne kete udhetim, ajo zbuloi mjeshterine e saj. 

Pas 20 viteve te tjera, ajo udhetonte sistematikisht ne Jug te Ballkanit duke pnuar ne organizata te ndryshme, duke fituar zemrat me pikturat qe ajo bente per fshatrat dhe koleksionet dhe artin folklorik. Ajo filloi gjithashtu te shkruante rregullisht gjate luftrave ballkanike dhe gjate Luftes se Pare Boterore duke u bere perkrahese e kauzes kombetare te shqiptareve ne shtypin periodik ne Britani, Gjermani dhe SHBA. Ne dy dekadat e tjera, ajo shkroi shtate libra per ceshtjet e Ballkanit, duke filluar me librin "Permes tokes serbe"(1904) per gjithe qendrimit ne Malin e Zi dhe Serbi, permes kapitujve "Orgjina e disa fiseve", "Ligjeve dhe zakoneve ne Ballkan"(1928), nje permbledhje e dobishme per doket dhe foklorin e zhdukur. Ajo gjithashtu u be nje bashkepunetore e rregullt e gazetes "Men" dhe korrespodencat e saj per folklorin ballkanik e shnderruan ate ne nje mik te Institutit Antropologjik Mbreteror.

Durham e quante Ballkanin "toka e jetes se shkuar". Per te, keto krahina nuk lidheshin me alienet, por nje pasqyre mjaft e kendshmne, te cilen vizitoret perendimore mund te shikonin veten duke e krahasuar me stadin e zhvillimit. Ne librin "Shqiperia e Eperme" ajo shkroi se "Per folklorin ne kete kohe, ka gjithnje nevoje te studiohet". Perplasja me Perendimin ne idete e saj, e bene ate mjaft popullare teksa arriti deri te perkundte ne djep nje foshnje, duke e shoqeruar me fjalet: Kete qe bera une e bene disa mijera njerez vite me pare, ne kete menyre a mund te genjej ne pritje te armikut tim? Keshtu qe a mendova une dhe a veprova keshtu ne fillimet e mia ne gazeten "Time". Ballkani ishte per Durhamin nje pjese e Evropes, me moshen e Homerit. Ka nje rrezik profesional te studiosh vendet dhe popujt e tjere. Ne asnje nga udhetimet ne vende te largeta, menaxhimi i te mesuarit dhe dicka nga kultura lokale, mund te imunizje teresisht drejt trilleve romantike nga ekzistenca e kombeve si ndermjetese dhe interprete e botes se jashtme. Te tilla ishin marredheniet e Durhamit me shqiptaret. Ajo erdhi te shikonte mjerimin e tyre-nje komb qe aspiratat territoriale ishin larg vemendjes pas Luftes se Pare Boterore, ndersa bashkimi cilesohej nje fole grerezash ne Ballkan. Ajo kishte qene nje percuese e malesoreve shqiptare, sidoqe per nje grua nuk ishte e zakonshme te udhetonte be zona te thella malore, nocioni i nje femre te vetem sillte cudi per zakonet shqiptare: Tradita e shqiptareve "virgjeri e betuar" dhe se nese grate sulmoheshin, pergjegjesia ishte e burrave, duke e veshur me status, i lane te kuptohej se udhetimi ne kete vend ishte i pa trazuar. Por, ajo nuk degjoi shume prkrahes te percmimit te ceshtjes shqiptare. Ndersa Rebeka West shkroi "Qingjat e zinj" dhe "Skifteri gri" Durham ishte anetare e nje grupi udhetaresh ne Ballkan te cilet kur kthyen thane se njohen "nje popull Ballkanas me zemer, qe vuan por qe eshte i pafajshem, perjetesisht i masakruar dhe aspak masakrues". Por, me R.W Seton-Watson, profesor, editor, keshilltari i qeverise dhe nje nga perfaqesuesit e minoriteteve te Evropes Qendrore pati mendime te ndryshme. Korrespdenca Durham-Seton Watson (ajo ishte strehuar ne Seton Walson dhe merrej me studimet e Evropes Lindore ne shkollen sllave) eshte e rendesishme jo vetem per drite-hijet rreth dy shkrimtareve me te rendesishem qe kane shkruar per ceshtjen e Ballkanit ne shekulin e fundit, por gjithnje per faktin e ndryshimit te thelle te mentalitetit rreth natyres intelektuale dhe ankesat qe ata i benin asaj. Gjate Luftes se Pare Boterore, Seton Watson botoi ne gazeten "The New Europe", qe njihet si kampioni i empacimit te ceshtjeve te nacionaliteteve, keto shperthime nga Perandoria Habsburg. Gazeta e quajti fitore integrale, nje fitore qe njihte rregullat e kombeve dhe siguronte per paqen ne kontinent. Ketu u perfshine edhe bashkepunetoret, pervec Seton Watson si editor, Tomas Masaryk dhe historiani rumun Nikolae Jorga dhe shume shkrimtare te rendesishem ne ceshtjet nderkombetare perfshine edhe Durham. Ne mars te vitit 1920 Durham i shkroi duke iu ankuar Seton Watson rreth cfare ajo shikonte si proserbe ne "The New Evrope" dhe akuzonet botuesit per injorancen e paramenduar ndaj shqiptareve ne Malin e Zi dhe Kosove. "Une kam derguar informacion se pas vendosjes se armepushimit, serbet kishin djegur dhe shkaterruar fshatarat shqiptare, katolike dhe myslimane. Por, "The New Europe" une e di, qe kjo gazete do te ta cilesoje informacionin te genjeshtert. E verteta po fshihet, cfare cmendurie qe gjerat shkojne gabim"!

Durham kishte shkruar me pare nje pjese "Bektashiu shqiptar", e cila ishte botuar, ishte shoqeruar nga nje note indinjate qe bordi i gazetes nuk e pa te nevojshme te ishte ne nje mendje me autoren, duke perfshire kundershtine ndaj saj per mosbashkimin e Kosoves ne mbreterine e sllaveve te Jugut. Seton Watson kerkoi falje ne nje shenim, duke menduar qe nuk ishte qellimi i bordit te fyente personalisht Durham, por thjesht te veconte editoret nga e mendimet personale ne artikullin e saj. 

Durham shume shpejt shkroi perseri. "Ai shkrim nuk ishte fyerje personale tha ajo, por nje ilustrim mjaft i madherishem te arrogances te pabesueshme te berjes se politikes ne Ballkan. Nga pjeset efektive te tokes shqiptare mes nje Shqiperie indipendente dhe krijimi i nje mbreterie foshnje te serbeve, kroateve dhe slloveneve, qe do te perbeje Jugosllavine, fuqite e Europes krijuan kushtet per nje Armeni te dyte. Shqiptaret, pa artileri, pa plane, do te jene ne meshiren e ushtrise serbe dhe kjo idiotesi do te kete reston ne "Konferencen e Paqes". "Tragjedia reale,- vazhdonte ajo,- nuk i shkonte per shtat ketyre politikave te cilat e quajne koklavitje te merreshin me Ballkanin. Perpjekjet e tyre per te aplikuar standartet europiane per kete toke-shkemb, ishte shkaterrim. Madje, kur marreveshja e paqes kishte dhene sinjalet e saj, ata ende nuk kishin garantuar trajtimin e minoriteteve qe me shume lidhnin me gjakun dhe fene. Por Edit shkruante: Keta njerez qe nuk kane jetuar asnje muaj ne Ballkan, perpilojne me shume hollesi artikuj per te drejtat e minoriteteve, te cilat nuk jane te verteta. Madje keta jane te pafuqishem ndaj zyrtareve te vegjel dhe vendeve xhadare. Durham argumentoi se nuk ishte zgjidhje idea se qe konvergjonte ne terheqjen e vijes kufitare duke perfshire nje popullsi te vogel nen protektoriatin e huaj. Sipas saj rreziku i perhapjes se dhunes permes forcave te terhequra do te jete i madh, ndersa gjysma e popullit te deshperuar me pak humbje do ta cilesoje ate si humbje beteje. Kjo do te sillte vetem kaos. Marrdheniet mes Durham dhe Seton Watson u tendosen tashme ne kohe ne Konferencen e Paqes ku u riafirmua ekzistenca e statusit te Shqiperise, por ku u lane shume toka shqiptare jashte kufijve. Pas disa viteve burimet e mosmarreveshjeve evoluan nga politika konkrete me shume ne debate personale ku komentet konsistonin ne ate qe kush ishte me i kualifikuar ne ceshtjet ballkanike, Durham paraqiti Seton Watson si nje zoteri te ri. Ai kishte ardhur nga Ballkani nga Veriu, permes interesave te slloveneve dhe kroateve ne Austro-Hungari dhe megjithate pak dinte te bente ndryshimet me rracen e Jugut. "Ju bete te paret njohje per te vleresuar sllavet e Austrise te cilet i kane borxh kulturen e tyre gjenerateve te kultures qytetare austriake" shkroi ajo per te ne Dhjetor te vitit 1924 "dhe ju nuk mberthyet, kapet, rrezikun e e subjektit per egersirat serbe te cilin ju nuk e njihni.

Sa me shume kohe kalonte, Durham behej edhe me shume atiserbe. Ajo e denonte Mbreterine Serbe. Sipas saj, kroatet dhe sllovenet ishin me shume nje maskim per Serbine e Madhe. Mbreteria e sllaveve te rinj te Jugut ishte drejtuar nga ish-familja mbreterore serbe dhe ishin po ata qe udhehoqen politikat e luftes. "Pashic & Co",- i shkruante ajo Seton Watson ne mars te vitit 1925 duke iu referuar kryeministrit jugosllav Nikola Pashic,- nuk ka krijuar nje Jugosllavi por zbatoi qellimin e tyre orgjinal te ndertimit te Serbise se Madhe...Larg nga te qenit liberal duke vendosur rregullin e ashper se sa me pare. Fshatrat kishin qene rrafshuar nga barbairzamt, nje rekord i ofensives qe mund te shtyje minoritetet ne Jugosllavi drejt ushtrise se Rusise Bolshevike. "Politikat dhe politikanet e papelqyer per Serbine,- mendonte ajo,- kishin lindur per me shume urrejtje dhe percmim. "Per shume vite une mbeshteta pak a shume idene e shtetit te nje nje Serbine e Madhe. Ishte koha kur mesoja per Serbine nga brenda dhe shikoja cfare efektesh kishte ne Evrope ne pergjithesi. Skema e Serbise se Madhe mund te kete nje heqje dore perfundimisht e kundert. Mes shqiptareve ajo gjeti pamjen e jetetes qe ishte me ndjenjat e lirise dhe teresisht ndryshe nga nje mbrojtje nga familja ne Londer. Ndersa ajo gjeti humorin dhe perteritjen elastike, karakteristike e miqve shqiptare, nje shpirt ku ajo thithte luften e tyre per njohje nderkombetare me nje ceshtje ne rritje. Ajo perdori cdo rast te vlefshem te komunikonte (perconte) kulturen e larte shqiptare pr te gjithe perendimoret (angleze e te tjere), qe nuk dinin asgje. 

Pas botimit te librit te dyte "Refreni i Ballkanit" 1905, Edit Durham e vendosi shume shpejt vehten si autoritet te ceshtjes shqiptare. Duke pasur suskes ne sherbimin e perfunduara te udhetimeve permes terrenit te rrezikshem, pa perfillur pengesat e autoriteteve otomane dhe rriskimin e ndonje pengmarrje nga kusaret, ajo krijoi nje reputacion te permbledhur me nje fjali: njeriu qe e shikonte vdekjen me sy. Vendi (duke perfshire peizazhin spektakolar shqiptar i cili eshte sot i vetmi deshmitar) dhe nderimin e popullit te roberuar ne syte e nje turisteje dhe artiste, riveprimi i saj, ishte permbledhur ne komentin e saj etuziast: "Ketu eshte ngjyra, jeta dhe arti". Permes koklavitjeve ne rritje me token dhe njerezit, njohurite dhe perceptimin e ketyre gjerave te cilat i kujton ne nje Shqiperi te bashkuar zhvilloi dhe ne kete menyre miqesia per Shqiperine u be me e fokusuar. Ajo u be me vetedije te mprehte, qe destinonte si nje komb, ishte nje finale e vendosur. 

Ndersa 500 vjet regjimi Otoman e kishin kthyer gradualisht ne nje te lekundur, Shqiperia ishte bere nje "toke debati" e rrethuar nga "Fuqite e Medha" grabitqare (perfshi ketu edhe Angline). Pyetja simbolike e Editit kishte qene per aventuren ekzotike (Pershkuar ne librin e saj "Permes tokes se Serbeve" 1904"). Por gjate udhetimit te pare te zgjatur nga Jugu ne Veri te Shqiperisee ne 1904 asaj i beri pershtypje fakti qe "Pse shqiptaret realisht deshirojne pavaresine e te njihen nga Evropa". Te gjitha shtresat e popullsise nga te gjitha anet pershpjetuan te shpjegojne shpresen e tyre dhe frika per atdheun e tyre dhe per tu futur ne njohjen angleze ne kete ekzistence. 

Njerezit me pershendeten mua si nje shpetimtare... Une isha teresisht e papergatitur per kete dhe u frikesova. Gjate kesaj kohe Durham zbuloi nje ze legjitim per vete permes nje pasioni (por real) identifikimi me luften shqiptare per vendosmerine personale. 

Eventualisht ne 1908, ajo ishte joshur drejt "Malesise se Madhe", Malesia e Shqiperise se Veriut. Por atehere ajo kishte tashme tranformuar vehten ne nje etnografe dhe ishte vendosur ne berjen e studimeve serioze te fiseve shqiptare ne Malesi, per te shkruar librin e saj "Shqiperia e Eperme"(1909). E shoqeruar nga besniku i guides Marko Shantoja, sebashku ata u ngjiten me rrezikshmeri deri maje maleve duke udhetuar nge njeri fshat ne tjetrin, ku ata moren nderim madheshtor. Ne kthim Edit Durham mundi te zbavise malesoret me tregimet dhe perrallat e jetes angleze teresisht te huaja per ta, bashke historite per familjen e saj, zakonet dhe artet. Ajo shenoi historite dhe fotografoi nga afer cdo aspekt te jetes ne fshatrat malore e duke grumbuluar nje arkiv te pasur te traditave dhe zakoneve folklorike shqiptare. Duke mohuar variantet, shume vete besuan se ajo ishte "motra e mbretit te Anglise".

Ajo e ktheu Shkodren, qytetin ne Veri te Shqiperise, bazen e saj nga koha kur shpertheu lufta ballkanike (kronologji ne librin e saj" Lufta per Shkodren", (1914). Nga ketu ajo grumbulloi fonde jashte Shiperise per ti shperndare te uriturve qe ishin me mijera ne male, te djegur dhe shkaterruar nga ushtria turke. Legjenda e Kralices Durham kishte lindur. Eksperienca e saj unike e malesoreve dhe e kultures se tyre ben te mundur ate te behej gruan e pare korrespodente per tre gazetat kryesore britanike. Njohurite e saj e ben ate qe ta kene zili edhe gazetaret qe raportonin nga zona e luftes, te cilet me pare ishin keshilluar me te.

Pas jetes ne Shqiperi per nje periudhe te gjate, ajo u kthye ne Londer pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore. Ne 1918 ajo u be sekretarja e shoqates Angli-Shqipri themeluar nga Aubrey Herbert ne Londer dhe me te forcoi kete organizate per te drejtat e shqiptareve. Perpjekjet e saj me pas konsistonin qe Shqipeia te njihej nga Lidhja e Kombeve ne 1920. Kur, ajo u ftua te vizitonte Shqiperine me nje delegacion ne 1921, ajo ishte shume e mirepritur dhe kjo u shoqerua me dalje ne rruge per nder te kesaj figure. Por shendei i dobet nuk i dha mundesine per te shijuar dhuraten-fitore aq te enderruar. Megjithate atje ne Londer deri ne vdekjen e saj, ajo mbeshteti me zhurme interesat shqiptare. Ajo vazhdoi shoqerine e saj dhe ne vitet _30-te duke bere shume miq me shume shqiptare qe shkuan ne mergim ne Londer. Ne "E pretmja e zeze" 1939 pasi degjoi se forcat e Musolinit invaduan Shqiperine, 76 vjecarja ia brofi ne kembe dhe doli ne nje rruge te Londres duke mbajtur ne duar nje pankarte ku shkruhej: Larg duart nga Shqiperia"! Ajo vdiq ne nentor te vitit 1944 dy jave para se Hoxha te merrte pushtetin. Nje nekrologji e mbytur ne emocion shkruar nga nje udheheqes politikan shqiptar u shfaq ne "Daily Telegraph". "Me mendje te ndritur dhe gjeneroze, ajo kuptoi me shpejtesi shpirtin e shqiptareve. Pa frike dhe kompromis, ajo i tregoi botes dhe ligjeve te saj per ato qe kishte mesuar. Shqiptaret nuk e kane harruar dhe nuk do te harrojne kurre kete angleze. Ne malet e Shqiperise qe ajo i njohu shume mire, lajmi per vdekjen e saj do te jehoje maje me maje, lajmet e vdekjes se njeriut qe u dashurua ketu.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Per ata qe nuk e kane lexuar ende librin e saj "High Albania".

Rrefime interesante per njerez dhe krahina qe edhe vete shumica e shqiptareve te sotem nuk kane arritur ti shkelin e ti njohin.




http://digital.library.upenn.edu/women/durham/albania/albania.html

----------


## FreeByrd

> Per Edit Durhamin duhet te jete thene se ka qene nje grua e veshtire. Ne shkrimin e pare per te qe ruhet ne arkivat e Ministrise se Jashtme Britanike thuhet: "Zonjusha Durham eshte e pakeshillueshme ne leter kembime". Rebecca West, R.W Seton-Watson, Henri Wickham Steed dhe shumica e shkrimtareve te tjere te rendesishem ne Evropen Lindore te kohes mes dy luftrave boterore, mendonin per te se ajo i ishte shmangur ketyre ceshtjeve. E cilesuar si avokate e shpirtit kombetar te shqiptareve, ndaj saj ishte shpifur nga kritiket angleze, te cilet ne pergjithesi i jepnin me shume favore ne ceshtjen e Jugosllavise se bashkuar. Polemikat e saj ne politiken ballkanike dhe ne kulturen regresive per te cilen ajo e quante "parazitet serbe", e bene ate bashkekohore. Shume mendime te saj jane quajtur te cuditshme dhe totalisht te marra. "Udhetimet dhe jeta mes klaneve ne Veri te Shqiperise,- thoshin ata,- kishin ndikuar ne gjykimin dhe vlera e sjelljes". "Fakti eshte qe ndersa gjithnje denonconte mentalitetin ballkanik", shkruan profesor Seton Watson ne 1929-"ajo shprehte gjithcka cfare mendonte per boten". Durham ishte sidoqofte, interpretja e domosdoshme e Shqiperise ne shekullin e 20-te dhe argumentuesja e shumices se shkrimtareve per kulturen e ketij vendi qe nga koha e udhetimeve te J.C.Hobhouse dhe Xhorxh Bajronit. E adhuruara e shqiptareve, Durhami u quajt "Krajlica e Malesoreve", ose ne anglisht "The Queen of Highlanders", "Mbreteresha e Malesoreve". "Ajo na dha ne zemren dhe ajo fitoi zemrat e malesoreve" ka shkruar mbreti ne ekzil i shqiptareve Ahmet Zogu ne gazeten "The Times" ne vdekjen e saj ne vitin 1944 (kur dihet qe ai nuk kishte marredhenie te mira me te). I vetmi anglez tjeter qe kishte qene shume i perzemert per shqiptaret ishte Norman Wisdom, te cilin diktatori komunist Enver Hoxha gjeti me buje per argetim. Durham punonte shume. "Shqiperia e Eperme" (1909) eshte vlere e grumbullimeve qe ajo ka bere. Ajo eshte akoma guida e shquar e zakoneve folklorike, social strukturore, ligjeve zakonore, besimeve fetare dhe perrallave tradicionale shqiptare, vecanerisht ne veri te lumit Shkumbin, ku organizimi social e fisnor dhe dialekti i dallueshem Geg, dallonte nga banoret e zonave te ulta dhe te Jugut. Per fat te keq, sot Durham eshte figure jo shume e ndricuar e njohur vetem per udhetimet dhe korrespodencat e saj. Vetem nje nga veprat e saj eshte botuar dhe qe atehere nuk ka asgje tjeter ne dispozicion. Letrat dhe fotografite e saj jane vendosur midis Muzeumit te Menkind dhe ne Institutin Antropologjik Mbreteror ne Londer. Koleksioni i saj pasur me bizhuteri dhe tekstile, mbahet nga Muzeu Pitt Rivers dhe ne Muzeumin Bankfield ne Halifaks, West Yorkshire, ku ne ekspozite jane vendosur permanente per jeten dhe punen e saj te instaluara ne vitin 1996. Dy ese ne koleksionin e shquar "Qingjat e zinj" dhe "Skifteri gri": "Udhetimet e grave te Ballkanit", tani jane duke u botuar nga botuesit John B.Allcock dhe Antonia Yang, e shoqeruar me nje parathenie te personalitetit kompleks dhe karrieres se Durhamit. Por, e pangjashmja Freya Stark dhe grate e tjera aventuriere ne Lindjen e Aferme, nuk kishte gjetur biografe. Fuqia e fames se Durhamit eshte e cuditshme. Bile sot toni i prere denoncimeve te tyre akoma te shokon. Pjeserisht ato jane nje reaksion ndaj personaliteteve te vena perballe saj. Aktualisht lidhur me Durham ka me shume pikepyetje se sa marrdhenie personale te intelektualeve britanike. Rruga qe ajo nuhaste njekohesisht dhe vecanerisht ndryshimet e stuhishme me Seton Watson, nxorren ne pah se si trazirat ne Ballkan mund te infektojne jeten personale te saj e cila i interpretonte ato gjeresisht rreth intelektualeve perendimore dhe pozicionit te tyre si te autorizuar te gatshem per te konkuruar ne interesat e vendit. Meri Edit Durham lindi ne vitin 1863 ne Hanover Square, Londer. Babai i saj Artur Eduard Durham ishte nje kirurg qe dallohej me shume per familjen te madhe me 8 femije, te gjithe me profesiona ete nderuara. Edit manifestoi ambicie arstistike dhe pas marrjes se mesimeve private ne Londer, ajo frekuentonte Akademine Mbreterore te Arteve. Ajo u be nj- mjeshtre ne ilustrime me boje uji dhe disa ekspoizita te shumta e moren ate per te realizuar ilustrimet e Historine Natyrale te Kembrixhit ne kapitullin zvarraniket dhe amfibet.
> 
> Dhe femijeria e vonshme,-ne moshen 30 vjece akoma nuk ishte martuar-, Edit u kujdes per mamane e saj te semure pas vdekjes se babait. Pergjegjesia qe ajo ndjente u be nxitje per pengesat dhe problemet ne Ballkan. Ne moshen 37 vjecare Durham levizi nga Trieste per ne Cattaor te brigjeve te Dalmacise dhe sistemua ne Cetinje, kryeqyteti ekzotik i Malit te Zi. Udhetimi ishte parashikuar si qetesues, i rekomanduar nga doktoreet pas viteve te tera kujdesje per mamane e saj, por ne kete udhetim, ajo zbuloi mjeshterine e saj. 
> 
> Pas 20 viteve te tjera, ajo udhetonte sistematikisht ne Jug te Ballkanit duke pnuar ne organizata te ndryshme, duke fituar zemrat me pikturat qe ajo bente per fshatrat dhe koleksionet dhe artin folklorik. Ajo filloi gjithashtu te shkruante rregullisht gjate luftrave ballkanike dhe gjate Luftes se Pare Boterore duke u bere perkrahese e kauzes kombetare te shqiptareve ne shtypin periodik ne Britani, Gjermani dhe SHBA. Ne dy dekadat e tjera, ajo shkroi shtate libra per ceshtjet e Ballkanit, duke filluar me librin "Permes tokes serbe"(1904) per gjithe qendrimit ne Malin e Zi dhe Serbi, permes kapitujve "Orgjina e disa fiseve", "Ligjeve dhe zakoneve ne Ballkan"(1928), nje permbledhje e dobishme per doket dhe foklorin e zhdukur. Ajo gjithashtu u be nje bashkepunetore e rregullt e gazetes "Men" dhe korrespodencat e saj per folklorin ballkanik e shnderruan ate ne nje mik te Institutit Antropologjik Mbreteror.
> 
> Durham e quante Ballkanin "toka e jetes se shkuar". Per te, keto krahina nuk lidheshin me alienet, por nje pasqyre mjaft e kendshmne, te cilen vizitoret perendimore mund te shikonin veten duke e krahasuar me stadin e zhvillimit. Ne librin "Shqiperia e Eperme" ajo shkroi se "Per folklorin ne kete kohe, ka gjithnje nevoje te studiohet". Perplasja me Perendimin ne idete e saj, e bene ate mjaft popullare teksa arriti deri te perkundte ne djep nje foshnje, duke e shoqeruar me fjalet: Kete qe bera une e bene disa mijera njerez vite me pare, ne kete menyre a mund te genjej ne pritje te armikut tim? Keshtu qe a mendova une dhe a veprova keshtu ne fillimet e mia ne gazeten "Time". Ballkani ishte per Durhamin nje pjese e Evropes, me moshen e Homerit. Ka nje rrezik profesional te studiosh vendet dhe popujt e tjere. Ne asnje nga udhetimet ne vende te largeta, menaxhimi i te mesuarit dhe dicka nga kultura lokale, mund te imunizje teresisht drejt trilleve romantike nga ekzistenca e kombeve si ndermjetese dhe interprete e botes se jashtme. Te tilla ishin marredheniet e Durhamit me shqiptaret. Ajo erdhi te shikonte mjerimin e tyre-nje komb qe aspiratat territoriale ishin larg vemendjes pas Luftes se Pare Boterore, ndersa bashkimi cilesohej nje fole grerezash ne Ballkan. Ajo kishte qene nje percuese e malesoreve shqiptare, sidoqe per nje grua nuk ishte e zakonshme te udhetonte be zona te thella malore, nocioni i nje femre te vetem sillte cudi per zakonet shqiptare: Tradita e shqiptareve "virgjeri e betuar" dhe se nese grate sulmoheshin, pergjegjesia ishte e burrave, duke e veshur me status, i lane te kuptohej se udhetimi ne kete vend ishte i pa trazuar. Por, ajo nuk degjoi shume prkrahes te percmimit te ceshtjes shqiptare. Ndersa Rebeka West shkroi "Qingjat e zinj" dhe "Skifteri gri" Durham ishte anetare e nje grupi udhetaresh ne Ballkan te cilet kur kthyen thane se njohen "nje popull Ballkanas me zemer, qe vuan por qe eshte i pafajshem, perjetesisht i masakruar dhe aspak masakrues". Por, me R.W Seton-Watson, profesor, editor, keshilltari i qeverise dhe nje nga perfaqesuesit e minoriteteve te Evropes Qendrore pati mendime te ndryshme. Korrespdenca Durham-Seton Watson (ajo ishte strehuar ne Seton Walson dhe merrej me studimet e Evropes Lindore ne shkollen sllave) eshte e rendesishme jo vetem per drite-hijet rreth dy shkrimtareve me te rendesishem qe kane shkruar per ceshtjen e Ballkanit ne shekulin e fundit, por gjithnje per faktin e ndryshimit te thelle te mentalitetit rreth natyres intelektuale dhe ankesat qe ata i benin asaj. Gjate Luftes se Pare Boterore, Seton Watson botoi ne gazeten "The New Europe", qe njihet si kampioni i empacimit te ceshtjeve te nacionaliteteve, keto shperthime nga Perandoria Habsburg. Gazeta e quajti fitore integrale, nje fitore qe njihte rregullat e kombeve dhe siguronte per paqen ne kontinent. Ketu u perfshine edhe bashkepunetoret, pervec Seton Watson si editor, Tomas Masaryk dhe historiani rumun Nikolae Jorga dhe shume shkrimtare te rendesishem ne ceshtjet nderkombetare perfshine edhe Durham. Ne mars te vitit 1920 Durham i shkroi duke iu ankuar Seton Watson rreth cfare ajo shikonte si proserbe ne "The New Evrope" dhe akuzonet botuesit per injorancen e paramenduar ndaj shqiptareve ne Malin e Zi dhe Kosove. "Une kam derguar informacion se pas vendosjes se armepushimit, serbet kishin djegur dhe shkaterruar fshatarat shqiptare, katolike dhe myslimane. Por, "The New Europe" une e di, qe kjo gazete do te ta cilesoje informacionin te genjeshtert. E verteta po fshihet, cfare cmendurie qe gjerat shkojne gabim"!
> 
> Durham kishte shkruar me pare nje pjese "Bektashiu shqiptar", e cila ishte botuar, ishte shoqeruar nga nje note indinjate qe bordi i gazetes nuk e pa te nevojshme te ishte ne nje mendje me autoren, duke perfshire kundershtine ndaj saj per mosbashkimin e Kosoves ne mbreterine e sllaveve te Jugut. Seton Watson kerkoi falje ne nje shenim, duke menduar qe nuk ishte qellimi i bordit te fyente personalisht Durham, por thjesht te veconte editoret nga e mendimet personale ne artikullin e saj. 
> ...


Edith Durham. She so loved her Albanians.
______________________________________________

Edith Durham. Ajo e deshi aq shqiptarët e saj.

----------


## FreeByrd

*Article Excerpt / Neni Fragmentt* 

An English Lady in High Albania: _Edith Durham and the Balkans._

by Gary W. Shanafelt

After a long absence, the Balkans have returned to the headlines of our newspapers.(1) A century ago, events there also seized the headlines, often for the same reasons. The area was remote from the rest of Europe and filled with bloodshed. Much of it was still part of the Ottoman Empire, racked by terrorist atrocities as rival nationalities fought the Turks and each other for ultimate control. Bismarck, the German Chancellor, made no secret of what he thought of the place. In his famous words, it was not worth the bones of a Pomeranian grenadier. But since what happened there was a major factor in the European power rivalries that eventually led to World War I, the Balkans were worth a great deal to many other Europeans. A number of English and French liberals, in fact, made careers of studying the Balkans in order to aid people living there who, in their eyes, were heroically struggling to be free from outside oppression. The Scotsman Robert W. Seton-Watson was especially prominent in this regard, he did much to publicize the aspirations of the Slavs in Eastern Europe, especially the Serbs, and ended his career as a professor of history at the University of London.
Perhaps the most remarkable of all these Balkan advocates, though, was an English woman named Mary Edith Durham. For her, the Balkans were more than just an academic interest, she spent the best years of her life there. Usually alone except for local guides, she traveled on foot or horseback to meet the common people, eating their food, staying in their lodgings, and often sharing their diseases. She ran relief shelters for refugees during the Balkan Wars of 1912-1913. In the course of her career, she assembled a considerable collection of Balkan artifacts: her own sketches, paintings and photographs, plus native garments and embroideries. She also became a fellow of the Royal Anthropological Institute. She wrote seven books and numerous magazine articles about her experiences.
Yet today Edith Durham is nearly forgotten. For as her career progressed, her involvement in Balkan politics tended to crowd out her other activities. Increasingly, she became a public advocate for the Albanians, one of the more obscure peoples of an area obscure enough already for most of her contemporaries. Albania in fact did not even appear on the map as a separate state until 1913. Moreover, most Albanians were Muslim rather than Christian. One of the appeals of the Balkan peoples to Western Europeans, from the time of Gladstone's "Bulgarian horrors" on, was that of fellow Christians rebelling against the Muslim Turks; Muslim Albanians simply failed to evoke the same levels of sympathy. That put Durham in an uphill battle from the outset, and the odds lengthened as her pro-Albanian sympathies moved her increasingly into an anti-Serb position.
The Serbs had a number of things going for them in the eyes of most Englishmen. First, they were Christian, though of the Eastern Orthodox variety. More importantly, they were on the "right" side in the growing international rivalries before World War I, as England, France, and Russia came together in a series of agreements against the perceived threat of an expansionist Germany. Serbia had ongoing territorial disputes with Austria-Hungary, Germany's ally, and received backing in these from the Russians. Those disputes automatically ranged it on the side of England and Russia against the Germans. Later, during the war itself, "Heroic Serbia" resisting the Germans was almost as sacred a propaganda image as "Heroic Belgium." Unfortunately, Serb nationalism (like that of most Balkan peoples) involved considerably more than just liberating oppressed Serbs from foreign oppressors. The Serbs aspired someday to control not just ethnically Serb areas but a good deal of territory which by even the most favorable reckoning contained only small minorities of Serb inhabitants, but thousands of Bulgarophile Macedonians, Bosnian Muslims -- and Albanians. The more of this that Durham saw, the more she grew to hate both the Serbs and their Russian supporters and instead favored English friendship with Germany. None of this was calculated to win her accolades in London or Paris.

__________________________________________________  _


nga Gary W. Shanafelt

Pas një mungese të gjatë, në Ballkan janë kthyer në titujt e gazetave tona. (1) Një shekull më parë, ngjarjet e ka konfiskuar edhe titujt, shpesh për arsye të njëjta. Zona ishte e largët nga pjesa tjetër e Evropës dhe e mbushur me gjakderdhje. Pjesa më e madhe e ajo ishte ende pjesë e Perandorisë Osmane, grumbulluar nga mizoritë terroriste si kombësi rivale luftuan turqit dhe njëri-tjetrin për kontrollin e fundit. Bismarck, kancelarja gjermane, bëri asnjë sekret i asaj që ai mendonte të vendit. Në fjalët e tij të famshëm, ai nuk ishte me vlerë eshtrat e një grenadier pomeranez. Por, pasi që ajo që ndodhi atje ishte një faktor i madh në rivalitetet fuqi evropiane që çoi përfundimisht në Luftën e Parë Botërore, në Ballkan kanë qenë me vlerë një marrëveshje të madhe për evropianët shumë të tjera. Një numër i liberalëve anglisht dhe frëngjisht, në fakt, ka bërë karrierën e studimit të Ballkanit, në mënyrë për të ndihmuar njerëzit që jetojnë atje që, në sytë e tyre, duke luftuar heroikisht u të jenë të lirë nga shtypja jashtë. Robert W. Scotsman Seton-Watson ishte veçanërisht e spikatur në këtë drejtim, ai bëri shumë për të publikuar aspiratat e sllavëve në Evropën Lindore, veçanërisht të serbëve, dhe përfundoi karrierën e tij si një profesor i historisë në Universitetin e Londrës. 
Ndoshta më të shquar të të gjitha këtyre avokatëve të Ballkanit, edhe pse, ka qenë një grua angleze me emrin Mary Edith Durham. Për të saj, në Ballkan kanë qenë më shumë se vetëm një interes akademik, ajo kaloi vitet më të mira të jetës së saj atje. Zakonisht vetëm me përjashtim të udhëzon në rrugë lokale, ajo udhëtonte në këmbë ose mbi kalë për të takuar njerëzit e thjeshtë, hahet ushqimi i tyre, duke qëndruar në banesa e tyre, dhe shpesh për ndarjen e sëmundjeve të tyre. Ajo u zhvillua strehimoret lehtësim për refugjatët gjatë Luftërave Ballkanike të viti 1912-1913. Në rrjedhën e karrierës së saj, ajo mbledhur një koleksion i konsiderueshëm i objekteve të Ballkanit: vet e saj skica, piktura dhe fotografi, plus rrobave të lindjes dhe embroideries. Ajo u bë gjithashtu një anëtar i Institutit Antropologjik Mbretëror. Ajo shkroi shtatë libra dhe artikuj të shumtë revistë për përvojat e saj. 
Megjithatë, sot Edith Durham gati është harruar. Sepse, ashtu si karrierën e saj të përparuar, përfshirjen e saj në politikën ballkanike prirur për të zënë vendin e aktiviteteve të saj të tjera. Gjithnjë e më shumë, ajo u bë një avokat publik për shqiptarët, një nga popujt më të panjohura të një zone të errët të mjaftueshme tashmë për shumicën nga bashkëkohësit e saj. Shqipëria në fakt nuk ka as të shfaqet në hartë si shtet të veçantë deri në 1913. Për më tepër, shumica e shqiptarëve janë myslimanë dhe jo të krishterë. Një nga ankesat e popujve të Ballkanit Perëndimor për evropianët, që nga koha e "horrors bullgare" çantë prej lëkure në, ishte ajo e të krishterëve të tjerë rebelimin kundër turqve myslimanë, shqiptarët myslimane thjesht nuk arriti të zgjojë të njëjtat nivele të simpati. Që i dha Durham në një betejë të vështirë që nga fillimi, dhe shanset zgjatet si simpatitë e saj pro-shqiptare u zhvendos e saj gjithnjë e më shumë në një pozicion anti-serbe. 
Serbët e kishin një numër i gjërave të shkojnë për ta në sytë e anglezët më. Së pari, ata ishin të krishterë, edhe pse të ndryshme Ortodokse Lindore. Më e rëndësishmja, ata ishin në anën e "drejtë" në rivalitetet në rritje ndërkombëtare para Luftës I Botërore, si Anglia, Franca, Rusia dhe erdhi së bashku në një seri marrëveshjesh kundër kërcënimit të perceptuar të një Gjermani ekspansioniste. Serbia kishte mosmarrëveshjet e vazhdueshme territoriale me Austro-Hungarinë, aleat i Gjermanisë, dhe mori mbështetjen në këto nga rusët. Këto mosmarrëveshje automatikisht shkonin atë në anën e Anglisë dhe Rusisë kundër gjermanëve. Më vonë, gjatë luftës në vetvete, "Heroike Serbia" rezistonin gjermanët ishte pothuajse si të shenjtë një imazh propagandistike si "Heroic Belgjikë." Për fat të keq, nacionalizmit serb (si ajo e popujve më të Ballkanit), të përfshirë në mënyrë të konsiderueshme më shumë se vetëm serbët çlirimin e shtypur nga tiranët të huaj. Serbët e aspironte një ditë për të kontrolluar jo vetëm etnikisht zonat serbe, por një marrëveshje të mirë të territorit që nga llogaria edhe më të favorshme të përmbante vetëm pakica e vogël e banorëve serbë, por mijëra maqedonas Bulgarophile, muslimanët e Bosnjes - dhe shqiptarët. Më shumë nga ky që Durham panë, më shumë ajo u rrit për të urrejnë të dy serbë dhe mbështetësit e tyre rusë dhe në vend të favorizuar miqësi anglisht me Gjermaninë. Asnjë nga këto nuk është llogaritur për të fituar accolades e saj në Londër apo Paris.

----------


## FreeByrd

_The story of Edith Durham has sadly faded over the years. Her keen razor sharp observations and analysis of the Balkans and in particular a forgotten people, the Albanians, are relevant today. If I can communicate her life and writings to any of you I'll consider my journey to this Forum a success.

I've played and joked a lot in the Introduction Forum. I've had a lot of fun interacting with the Albanians but this is one time I want to be serious. I ask you to read and learn about this remarkable woman._
__FreeByrd

_______________________________________________


_Historia e Edith Durham ka shuar fatkeqësisht gjatë viteve. Vëzhgimin e saj të Ballkanit ishte shumë i qartë dhe konciz. Përfundimisht analiza e saj të rajonit dhe të popujve janë të dokumentuara në revista e saj sidomos marrëdhëniet e saj me një popull i harruar, shqiptarët, që janë relevante sot. Nëse unë mund të komunikojnë jetën e saj dhe shkrimet e për të ndonjë nga ju unë do të konsiderojnë udhëtimin tim në këtë Forum një sukse

Unë kam luajtur dhe shaka shumë në Forum Hyrje. Unë kam pasur një shumë të bashkëveprojmë fun me shqiptarët, por kjo është një kohë që unë dua të jem serioz. Unë ju pyes për të lexuar dhe mësuar në lidhje me këtë grua të shqua_
__FreeByrd



Edith Durham
(1863-1944)
"Queen of the Highlanders"

Edith Durham, it should be said, was a difficult woman. The first entry for her in the British Foreign Office files, from 1908, reads "Durham, Miss M. E., Inadvisability of Corresponding With".

Rebecca West, R. W, Seton-Watson, Henry Wickham Steed, and most other important writers on East European affairs between the two world wars thought her a woman to be avoided. *An advocate of the national aspirations of the Albanians, she was vilified by her critics in Britain,* who generally looked more favourably on the cause of Yugoslav unity than she did. Her polemics on Balkan politics and the retrograde culture of what she called the "Serb vermin" alienated her contemporaries.

Many thought her at best wildly eccentric and at worst completely mad. Travelling and living among the clansmen of upland Albania, they said, had taken its toll on her judgment and sense of decorum. "The fact is that while always denouncing Balkan mentality", wrote Professor Seton-Watson in 1929, "she is herself exactly what she means by the word."

*Durham was, however, the twentieth century's indispensable interpreter of Albania, and arguably the most important writer on that culture since J. C. Hobhouse journeyed through the Albanian lands with Byron*. She was adored among the Albanians themselves, who knew her as "*Kralica e MalÃ«sorevet"* - the Queen of the Highlanders. "She gave us her heart and she won the ear of our mountaineers", the exiled Albanian king, Zog, wrote to The Times on her death in 1944 (even though she was not on good terms with him, either). The only other Briton to have been so lionised was, improbably, Norman Wisdom, whom the Communist dictator Enver Hoxha found uproariously entertaining.

Durhamâ€²s *most famous work. High Albania* (1909), is valued by collectors. It is still the pre-eminent *guide to the folk customs, social structure, customary law, religious beliefs and traditional tales of the Albanians*, especially in the highlands north of the Shkumbin river, where tribal social organization and the distinctive Gheg dialect once set off the region's inhabitants from the lowlanders to the south.

Today, Durham is a figure sadly overshadowed by more widely known travellers and correspondents. Only one of her works is still in print and, even then, not easily available. Her papers and photographs are divided between the Museum of Mankind and the Royal Anthropological Institute in London. Her rich collections of Balkan jewellery and textiles are kept at the Pitt Rivers Museum in Oxford and the Bankfield Museum in Halifax, West Yorkshire, where a permanent exhibition on her life and work was installed in 1996. Two essays in the outstanding collection Black Lambs and Grey Falcons: Balkan women travellers, now out in a revised edition edited by John B. Allcock and Antonia Young, provide introductions to Durham's complex personality and career. But unlike Freya Stark and other women adventurers in the Near East, she has not yet found her biographer.

The vehemence of Durhamâ€²s well-placed detractors is remarkable. Even today, the cutting tone of their denunciations still shocks. In part, it was a reaction to Durham's own confrontational personality. Yet there is more to the Durham question than her personal relationship with other British intellectuals. The way she was perceived by her contemporaries - and especially her stormy exchanges with Seton-Watson - reveals something about how turmoil in the Balkans can infect the personal lives of those who interpret it and, more broadly, about Western intellectuals and their position as willing proxies for competing interests abroad.

*Mary Edith Durham was born in 1863 in Hanover Square, London*. Her father, Arthur Edward Durham, was a distinguished surgeon who sired a large Victorian family of eight children, all of whom went on to excel in respectable professions. Edith manifested artistic ambitions and, after being educated privately in London, attended the Royal Academy of Arts. She *became an accomplished illustrator and watercolourist*, exhibiting widely and contributing detailed drawings to the amphibia and reptiles volume of the Cambridge Natural History.

As the eldest child - and *still unmarried in her thirties - Edith took on the task of caring for her ailing mother after her father's death*. Filial responsibility turned out to be the unlikely impetus for her Balkan entanglements. *At thirty-seven, Durham sailed from Trieste down the Dalmatian coast to Cattaro and trekked overland to Ã‡etinje, the capital of the exotic principality of Montenegro.* The *trip was intended as a palliative, recommended by her doctor after years caring for her mother, but on this journey, she found her vocation.*


Over the n*ext twenty years, she travelled frequently in the south Balkans. working in various relief organizations, capturing scenes of village life in water-colour, and collecting folklore and folk art.* She also began to write frequently, and during the Balkan wars and the First World War, *became a fervent promoter of the Albanian national cause in periodicals in Britain, Germany and the United Slates*. Over t*he next two decades, she wrote seven books on Balkan affairs, beginning with 
Through the Lands of the Serb"* (1904), a beautifully evocative if wide-eyed account of her first several trips to Montenegro and Serbia, through to Some Tribal Origins, Laws and Customs of the Balkans (1928), a useful compendium of now extinct folk beliefs and rituals. She also became a frequent contributor to the journal Man, and her dispatches and learned articles on Balkan folklore earned her a place as Fellow of the Royal Anthropological Institute.



*Durham called the Balkans "the land of the living past".* For her, the region was not an alien, Oriental domain but rather a kind of mirror in which Western visitors might see themselves at a much earlier stage of development. As she wrote in High Albania, "For folk in such lands time has almost stood still. The wanderer from the West stands awestruck amongst them, filled with vague memories of the cradle of his race, saying, "This did I do some thousands of years ago; thus did I lie in wait for mine enemy; so thought I and so acted I in the beginning of Time." As for previous generations who journeyed south and east, the Balkans were for Durham a kind of proto-Europe, glimpse into the heroic age of Homer.

There is a professional hazard to studying other countries and peoples. No one who travels to faraway lands, managing to learn the language and something of the local culture, can be completely immune to the romantic thrill of being seen by the natives as their intercessor and interpreter to the outside world. Such was Durhamâ€²s relationship to the Albanians. *She came to see their plight - a nation whose territorial aspirations went largely unheeded after the First World War - as unique among the nested grievances in the Balkans.* She had been well received in the Albanian uplands, and although it was unusual for a woman to travel to the remoter mountain districts, the notion of a lone female wanderer actually fitted with Albanian custom: the tradition of Albanian "Sworn Virgins" - women who assumed the responsibilities of manhood and wore men's clothes and held a protected status in tribal society - meant that Durham travelled unmolested.

But *her energetic promotion of the Albanians did not earn her many admirers in Britain.* As Rebecca West wrote cattily in Black Lamb and Grey Falcon, Durham was a member of that class of Balkan travellers who come back "with a pet Balkan people established in their hearts as suffering and innocent, eternally the massacree and never the massacrer".

Some of her stormiest exchanges took place with R. W. Seton-Watson, professor, editor, government adviser, and himself a kind of spokesman for Central Europe's national minorities. The Durham/Seton-Watson correspondence (housed in the Seton-Walson papers at the School of Slavonic and East European Studies in London) is important not merely for the light it sheds on two of the most important writers on Balkan affairs of the last century, but also for the fact that the exchanges reveal something deeper about the nature of intellectuals and the vicarious grievances they make their own.


During the First World War, Seton-Watson established the journal The New Europe to champion the emancipation of Europeâ€²s subject nationalities, especially those erupting from the Habsburg empire. The journal called for "la victoire integrale", a victory that would recognize national rights and thus secure a permanent peace for the Continent. Collaborators included, besides Seton-Watson as editor, Tomas Masaryk, the Romanian historian Nicolae Iorga, and many other important writers on international affairs, including Durham.

*In March 1920, Durham wrote to Seton-Watson complaining about what she saw as a pro-Serb bias in The New Europe and accusing the editors of wilfully ignoring the Albanians of Montenegro and Kosova:*

"I have recent information that ever since the armistice the Serbs have burnt and pillaged Albanian villages, Catholic as well as Moslem. But New Europe, I know, would deny any such charge and imply the informant was a liar. If the truth is thus concealed, what wonder that things go wrong?"

*Durham had earlier written a piece on Albanian Bektashi Sufis*m which, when printed, was accompanied by a note indicating that the editorial board did not necessarily agree with the author's points, including* her opposition to the incorporation of Kosovo in the new South Slav kingdom*. Seton-Watson apologized in a return note, mentioning that it was not the board's intent to insult Durham personally, but merely to dissociate the editors from the personal views expressed in her article. Durham quickly wrote back. It was not an issue of personal insult, she said, but rather a superb illustration of the incredible arrogance of Western policy-makers in the Balkans. *By effectively partitioning the Albanian lands between an independent Albania and the newly created Kingdom of Serbs, Croats and Slovenes - eventually to become Yugoslavia - the European powers were creating the conditions for "a second Armenia"*. The *Albanians, with no artillery and no planes, would be at the mercy of the Serbian army,* "and the guilt will rest on the Peace Conference". The real tragedy, she continued, was the inability of those making policy to comprehend the depth of feeling and intricacies of everyday life in the Balkans. Their attempts to apply European standards of decency to a land rocked by war and poverty were doomed. Even when peace agreements were signed, there was no guarantee that petty officials would not continue to treat minorities as if they were, by virtue of their blood or religion, still enemies of the State:

"These men who have never lived months in the Balkans draw up elaborate clauses about religious rights and minorities which cannot possibly work .... Even though certain of the intelligentsia in all the countries have excellent intentions they are quite powerless to restrain small officials and gendarmes up country."

*Durham argued that the solution was quite simply to draw the boundary lines so as to include as few people as possible under foreign rule*. Otherwise, the threat of violence spreading across newly drawn frontiers was extremely high, as "half desperate people with little to lose will be ready to rush into a struggle on the off chance of getting something". Violence could sometimes turn out to be the most rational response to local oppression and the ill-conceived plans of foreign peacemakers, not simply a chaotic bloodletting.

Relations between Durham and Seton-Watson were strained already at the time of the Peace Conference, which reaffirmed the existence of an Albanian state but left much of the Albanian nation outside its borders. Over the years, the source of their disagreements evolved from matters of policy to more personal disputes over who was more qualified to comment on Balkan affairs, Durham viewed Seton-Watson as a pointy-headed parvenu. He had come to the Balkans from the north, through his interest in Slovenes and Croats in Austria-Hungary, and therefore had little to say about the very different races to the south. "You I take it made the acquaintance first of the pick of the Austrian Slavs who owed their culture to generations of Austrian civilisation", she wrote to him in December 1924, "and you did not grasp the danger of subjecting them to the Serb savage, whom you did not know."

*Durham became even more anti-Serb as time passed.* She was *convinced that the Kingdom of Serbs. Croats and Slovenes was no more than a mask for Greater Serbia.* The new South Slav kingdom was headed by the former Serbian royal house and guided largely by pre-war Serbian politicians. "Pashitsch & Co.", she wrote to Seton-Watson in March 1925, referring to the Yugoslav prime minister, Nikola PaÅ¡ic', "have not created a Jugoslavia but have carried out their original aim of making Great Serbia .... Far from being liberated the bulk of people live under a far harsher rule than before." Villages had been razed and atrocities committed, a record of offences that might well push the minorities in Yugoslavia into the arms of Bolshevik Russia. Her dislike of Serbian politics and politicians, though, was born more of disaffection than visceral disdain.

"*For many years I supported more or less the idea [of a Greater Serbian state]. It was when I learnt the Serb from the inside and saw what a retrograde effect on Europe in general the Great Serb scheme might have that I gave it up and finally opposed it*."

Amongst Albanians she found view of life that was emotionally liberating and entirely different from that of her stifling London household. While she found her Albanian friends&prim' characteristic humour and resilience an inspiration, she also observed their struggle for international recognition with increasing concern. She *used every available opportunity to communicate her fine appreciation of Albanian culture to all those other Westerners* (English and otherwise) who "didn't know anything!"

After the publication of her second book "The Burden of the Balkans" (1905) Edith Durham quickly establshed herself as an authority on Albanian matters. *Having successfully accomplished several extended journeys across dangerous terrain, in defiance of restrictions imposed by the Ottoman authorities, and risking kidnap by brigands, she had earned a reputation as one "who could look death in the eyes"*. The country (including the spectacularly Albanian beautiful landscapes which remain just as remarkable today) and the dignity of its people had captivated her as a tourist and artist, her reactions were summarised by her rapturous comment "*Here is Colour, Life and Art!*" Through her growing involvement with the land and its people her knowledge and perception of those things which she came to regard as uniquely "Albanian" evolved, and thus her campaiging for Albania became more focused. She had become acutely aware that its destiny as a nation was an issue that had to be resolved.

While the 500 year old Ottoman regime was gradually tottering towards its grave, Albania had become a "debateable land" encircled by the predatory Great Powers (which included Britain). Edith's initial quest had been for exotic adventure (described in her book "Through the Lands of the Serb" 1904). But during her first extended journey from the South to the North of Albania in 1904 she became impressed by the fact that "*what Albania really wants is independence, recognised by Europe*....People of all classes throughout the land hastened to explain their hopes and fears for their fatherland, and to pray for English recognition of its existence... People hailed me as a saviour ...I was quite unprepared for this and it appalled me". Around this time Edith Durham discovered a legitimate "voice" for herself through a passionate (but realistic) identification with Albania's struggle for self-determination.


Eventually i*n 1908 she was lured towards the "Malesia e Madhe", the North Albanian mountains.* By then *she had already transformed herself into an ethnographer and was intent on making a serious study of the Albanian mountain tribes, described in her book "High Albania"* (1909). Accompanied by her loyal Albanian guide Marko Shantoya, together they scaled perilous mountain peaks and passes, travelling from one village to the next, where they received magnificent hospitality. In return Edith would amuse the "highlanders" with her tales of an English life quite foreign to them, and sketch their houses, costumes and artefacts. *She noted, sketched, and photographed nearly every aspect of life in the mountain villages, thereby amassing a rich archive of Albanian folk custom and tradition. In spite of her strenuous denials many believed she was "the sister of the King of England"*.

She had made the North Albanian town of ShkodÃ«r (Shkodra, Scutari) her base by the time the Balkan Wars broke out in 1912-13 (chronicled i*n her book "The Struggle for Scutari" 1914). From here she raised funds from abroad to distribute famine relief to thousands of desperate mountain tribespeople who had been burnt-out by the retreating Turkish army.* The legend of Kraltise Durami was born. Her unique experience of the Highland people and their culture enabled her to become the first woman war-correspondent for three leading British newpapers; her inside knowledge made her the envy of the other journalists who flocked to the war zone, since they had to seek her advice.

*After living in Albania for long periods of time she was forced to return to London by the outbreak of the First World War.* In 1918 she became secretary of the Anglo-Albanian Society founded by Aubrey Herbert in London and with him she vigorously campaigned on behaf of Albaniaâ€²s rights. It was largely due to her unswerving committment that Albania became recognised by the League of Nations in 1920. When *she was invited to visit Albania with a delegation in 1921,* she was so overwhelmed by the street processions and banquets held in her honour that she fled in despair, realising that her failing health would not allow her to live up to the glorious accolades that were showered upon her. But *in London, right up until her death she vociferously supported Albania's interests.*

She *continued her campaign throughout the 1930s and befriended many Albanians driven into exile in London*. On "Black Friday" (Good Friday 1939) after hearing that Mussoliniâ€²s forces had invaded Albania, the outraged 76 year old Edith Durham paraded the London streets wearing a placard with the slogan "Hands off Albania!" *She died in November 1944, two weeks before Enver Hoxha took power*. An obituary containing an emotional tribute written by a leading Albanian politician appeared in the Daily Telegraph:
"*Open-minded and generous as she was, she speedily understood Albaniaâ€²s soul ... Fearlessly and without compromise she told the world and its rulers what she had learned... Albanians have never forgotten, and never will forget this Englishwoman. In the Albanian mountains she knew so well, the news of her death will echo from peak to peak, the news of the death of one who was loved there".*

Among the reports that are not included, one should mention especially those written by Mary Edith Durham.6 An anthropologist, a painter, historian and journalist, Mary Edith Durham also worked for the Macedonia Relief Organization.' She spent many years in the Balkans and lived among Albanians as well as among Serbo-Montenegrins. *When she first arrived in the Balkans in 1900, she was well disposed toward the Serbs, as were many other people in the west,* but she *eventually denounced Serbia in all of her writings*. As Aubrey Herbert, M.P., remarked, "*It was only the cruelty of the Serbs that turned her affection into dislike.*" A passage contained in her Twenty Years of Balkan Tangle (London, 1920) indicates to what extent she was repulsed by the atrocities committed by the Serbo-Montenegrins: "On arriving in London," she wrote, "I packed up the Golden Medal given me by King Nikola and returned it to him stating that I had often expressed surprise as persons who accepted decorations from Abdul Hamid, and that now I knew that he and his subjects were even more cruel than the Turk, I would not keep his blood-stained medal any longer. I communicated this to the English and Austrian press. The Order of Saint Sava given to me by King Petar of Serbia I decided to keep a little longer â€²till some peculiar flagrant caseâ€²."

In fact, t*he Serbo-Montenegrins, once freed from the Turkish yoke, tried to impose upon other nations, be they Catholics or Moslems, a yoke which was much heavier than that of the Turks.* *"No Turk," wrote Miss Durham in that same book, "ever treated the Armenians worse than did the two Serb peoples treat the Albanians in the name of the Orthodox Church"*. 

_______________________________________________


Edith Durham 
(1863-1944) 
"Mbretëresha e malësorët" 

Edith Durham, ajo duhet të thuhet, ishte një grua e vështirë. Hyrjen e parë për të në fotografi Jashtme Britanike, nga 1908, shkruan "Inadvisability Durham, Miss ME, i ngjashem me". 

Rebecca West, R. W, Seton-Watson, Henry Wickham kalë, dhe shumica e shkrimtarëve të tjera të rëndësishme mbi çështjet e Evropës Juglindore në mes të dy luftërave botërore menduar e saj një grua që të shmanget. Një avokat i aspiratave kombëtare të shqiptarëve, ajo u vilified nga kritikët e saj në Britani, të cilët përgjithësisht shikohen më të favorshme në rrugën e bashkimit jugosllav se ajo e bëri. Polemikat e saj në politikën ballkanike dhe e kulturës reaksionar e asaj që ajo e quajti "parazitë serbe" tjetërsuar bashkëkohësit e saj. 

Shumë mendonin e saj në të mirë wildly çuditshëm dhe në të keqe krejtësisht të çmendur. Udhëtimi dhe jetojnë në mesin e clansmen e Shqipërisë malore, thanë ata, kishin lënë gjurmën e saj në gjykimin e saj dhe ndjenjën e etiketë. "Fakti është se, ndërsa gjithmonë duke denoncuar të Ballkanit mentaliteti", shkruan profesor Seton-Watson në 1929, "ajo është vetë pikërisht ajo që ajo do të thotë nga fjala." 

Durham ishte, megjithatë, përkthyes e domosdoshme të shekullit të njëzetë të Shqipërisë, dhe ndoshta shkrimtari më i rëndësishëm në atë kulturë që nga JC Hobhouse udhëtuan nëpër tokat shqiptare me Byron. Ajo ishte Adored ndër vetë shqiptarët, të cilët e njihnin atë si "Kralica e sorevet Mala« "- Mbretëresha e malësorët. "Ajo na dha zemrën e saj dhe ajo fitoi veshin e malësorëve tanë", mbreti në ekzil shqiptar, Zogut, shkruante në "The Times" për vdekjen e saj në 1944 (edhe pse ajo nuk ishte në marrëdhënie të mira me të, as). Anglez tjetër i vetëm që të ketë qenë lionised kaq ishte, e pabesueshme, Norman Wisdom, të cilin komunist diktatorit Enver Hoxha gjeti uproariously zbavitëse. 

Durhamâ € ² s punë më të famshme. High Albania (1909), është vlerësuar nga mbledhësit. Ajo është ende udhëzues të spikatur në zakonet popullore, strukturën sociale, të drejtën zakonore, besimeve fetare dhe tregime tradicionale të shqiptarëve, sidomos në malësitë në veri të lumit Shkumbin, ku organizimi fisnor sociale dhe dialektin gege dalluese të vendosur një herë jashtë banorët e rajonit nga lowlanders në jug. 

Sot, Durham është një figurë në hije trishtim nga udhëtarët më gjerësisht i njohur dhe korrespondentët. Vetëm një nga veprat e saj është ende në shtyp dhe, edhe atëherë, jo lehtësisht në dispozicion. letrat e saj dhe fotografi janë të ndarë në mes të Muzeu i Njerëzimit dhe Antropologjik Royal Institute në Londër. koleksionet e saj të pasur e stoli të Ballkanit dhe tekstile janë mbajtur në Pitt Rivers Museum në Oksford dhe Muzeu Bankfield në Halifax, West Yorkshire, ku një ekspozitë të përhershme në jetën e saj dhe puna ishte instaluar në vitin 1996. Dy ese ne mbledhjen e shquar Lambs Zi dhe Grey Falcons: gratë e Ballkanit udhëtarët, tani në një botim të rishikuar edited by John B. Allcock dhe Antonia Young, japin Paraqitjet në personalitetin kompleks Durhamit dhe karrierës. Por ndryshe nga Freya Stark dhe gratë e tjera aventurierë në biografi Lindjen e Afërt, ajo nuk ka gjetur ende të saj. 

Furi e Durhamâ € ² s detractors i vendosur është shquar. Edhe sot, toni prerja e denoncimeve të tyre ende goditjeve. Në pjesë, ajo ishte një reagim për vet personalitetin e konfrontuese Durhamit. Ende nuk është më në pyetje Durham se marrëdhëniet e saj personale me intelektualë të tjerë britanik. Mënyrën se si ajo ishte e perceptuar nga bashkëkohësit e saj - dhe veçanërisht shkëmbimet e saj të stuhishme me Seton-Watson - tregon diçka rreth asaj se si trazirat ne Ballkan mund ta infektojë jetën personale e atyre që interpretojnë atë dhe, më gjerësisht, për intelektualët perëndimor dhe pozicionin e tyre si të gatshëm proxies për interesat konkurruese jashtë vendit. 

Mary Edith Durham ka lindur në 1863 në Hanover Square, London. Babai i saj, Arthur Eduard Durham ishte një kirurg i shquar i cili sired një familje të madhe Viktoriane e tetë fëmijë, të gjithë të cilët shkuan për të shkëlqejnë në profesione të respektueshëm. Edith shfaqur ambicie artistike dhe, pasi u shkolluar privatisht në Londër, mori pjesë në Akademinë Mbretërore të Arteve. Ajo u bë një illustrator realizohet dhe watercolourist, ekspozuar gjerësisht dhe kontribuar vizatime të detajuara të amfib dhe zvarraniket vëllimi i Historisë Natyrore Kembrixh. 

Si fëmija më i madh - dhe të pamartuar ende në të tridhjetat e saj - Edith mori detyrën të kujdesej për nënën e saj të sëmurë pas vdekjes së babait të saj. përgjegjësi filial doli të jetë shtysë gjasa për pengesat e saj të Ballkanit. Në tridhjetë e shtatë, Durham lundroi nga Trieste deri në bregun dalmat të Dubrovnikun dhe trekked me rrugë tokësore për Ã ‡ etinje, kryeqytetin e principatës ekzotike të Malit të Zi. Ky udhëtim ishte menduar si një lehtësues, të rekomanduara nga mjeku i saj pas viteve kujdesur për nënën e saj, por në këtë udhëtim, ajo gjeti vokacionin e saj. 


Gjatë njëzet viteve të ardhshme, ajo ka udhëtuar shpesh në Ballkan jug. që punojnë në organizata humanitare të ndryshme, kapjen e skenave të jetës së fshatit në ngjyra të ujit, dhe mbledhjen e folklorit dhe të artit popullore. Ajo po ashtu filloi të shkruaj shpesh, dhe gjatë luftërave ballkanike dhe Luftës së Parë Botërore, u bë një promotor të flaktë të çështjes shqiptare kombëtare në revista në Britani, Gjermani dhe në listat e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Gjatë dy dekadave të ardhshme, ajo shkroi shtate libra mbi çështjet e Ballkanit, duke filluar me Përmes tokave të serbëve (1904), një bukur evocative nëse llogaria sy të gjerë të saj të parë disa udhëtime në Mal të Zi dhe Serbisë, përmes të disa Origjina Tribal, Ligjet dhe doganore të Ballkanit (1928), një përmbledhje të dobishme të besimeve popullore tani i zhdukur dhe ritualeve. Ajo u bë gjithashtu një kontribues i shpeshtë për Man ditar, dhe njoftimet e saj dhe artikuj të mësuar në folklorin ballkanik fituar e saj një vend si anëtar i Institutit Antropologjik Mbretëror. 



Durham e quajti Ballkan "tokën e së kaluarës që jetojnë". Për të saj, në rajon nuk ishte një i huaj, Oriental domain por më tepër një lloj pasqyre, në të cilin vizitorët Perëndimor mund të shohin veten në një fazë shumë më herët të zhvillimit. Si ajo shkroi në High Albania, "Për popullore në kohë të tilla tokat e ka pothuajse u ndal. Vagabond nga Perëndimi qëndron awestruck në mesin e tyre, i mbushur me kujtimet e paqartë e djepin e racës së tij, duke thënë:" Kjo ka të bëj disa mijëra vjet më parë, pra nuk kam të rrinë në pritë për Armiku im;. kështu që mendova se dhe kështu ka vepruar unë në fillim të Time "Sa për brezat e mëparshëm të cilët udhëtuan në jug dhe në lindje, në Ballkan kanë qenë për Durham nje lloj proto-Europe, paraqitje e shkurtër në moshën heroike të Homerit. 

Ka nje rrezik profesional për të studiuar vende të tjera dhe popujve. Askush nuk i cili udhëton për në tokat e largët, i cili udhëheq për të mësuar gjuhën dhe diçka e kulturës lokale, mund të jetë krejtësisht imune ndaj një tronditje romantike e po shihet nga vendasit si ndërmjetësues të tyre dhe përkthyes në botën e jashtme. I tillë ishte Durhamâ € ² s marrëdhënie të shqiptarëve. Ajo erdhi për të parë gjendjen e tyre - një komb të cilit aspiratat territoriale kaloi pa u dëgjuar kryesisht pas Luftës së Parë Botërore - si unike në mesin e ankesave të mbivendosur në Ballkan. Ajo kishte qenë e pranuar edhe në uplands shqiptare, dhe edhe pse ajo ishte e pazakontë për një grua të udhëtojë për në rrethet e thella malore, nocioni i një endacak dhe një femër në të vërtetë vetëm të pajisur me porosi shqiptare: Tradita e Shqipërisë "virgjëreshave të betuara" - femrat të cilat marrë përgjegjësitë e burrëri dhe veshur rrobat e burrave dhe mbajti një status të mbrojtur në shoqërinë fisnore - do të thotë se Durham udhëtoi unmolested. 

Por promovimi i saj energjik të shqiptarëve nuk e ka fituar admirues të saj shumë në Britani. Si Rebecca West shkroi cattily në të zeza mish qengji dhe Grey Falcon, Durham ishte anëtar i asaj klase të udhëtarëve të Ballkanit që vijnë prapa ", me një popull kafshë të Ballkanit themeluar në zemrat e tyre, si vuajtje dhe të pafajshëm, përjetësisht the massacree dhe kurrë massacrer". 

Disa të shkëmbimeve të saj stormiest u zhvillua me RW Seton-Watson, profesor, editor, këshilltar e qeverisë, dhe vetë një lloj zëdhënësi për pakicat kombëtare të Europës Qendrore. The Durham / Seton-Watson korrespondencë (vendosur në gazeta the Seton-Walson në Shkollën e Sllave dhe të Europës Lindore Studime në Londër), është e rëndësishme jo vetëm për dritën që hedh në dy nga shkrimtarët më të rëndësishëm në çështjet ballkanike të shekullit të kaluar , por edhe për faktin se shkëmbimet zbulojnë diçka më të thellë për natyrën e intelektualëve dhe ankesat i përjetuar ata bëjnë pronë të tyre. 


Gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore, Seton-Watson themeluar revistën Evropën e re për të kampion emancipimin e europea € ² s nacionaliteteve subjekt, veçanërisht ato të shpërthyer nga perandoria e Habsburgëve. Ditar bëri thirrje për "la Victoire Integrale", një fitore që do të njohin të drejtat kombëtare dhe duke siguruar një paqe të përhershme për të kontinentit. Bashkëpunëtorëve të përfshirë, përveç Seton-Watson si editor, Tomas Masaryk, rumun Nicolae Iorga historian, dhe shumë shkrimtarë të tjerë të rëndësishëm në çështjet ndërkombëtare, duke përfshirë Durham. 

Në mars të vitit 1920, Durham i shkroi Seton-Watson ankuar në lidhje me atë që ajo e pa si një prirje pro-serbe në Europën e re dhe duke akuzuar redaktorët e dashje injorimit të shqiptarëve të Malit të Zi dhe të Kosovës: 

"Unë kam informacionin e fundit se fshatrat që nga armëpushimi serbët kanë djegur dhe plaçkitur shqiptare, katolike, si dhe myslimane. Por, Evropa e Re, unë e di, do të mohojë çdo akuzë të tillë dhe të nënkuptonte informatori ishte një gënjeshtar. Nëse e vërteta është kështu fshehur, ajo që është çudi që gjërat të shkojnë keq? " 

Durham kishte shkruar më parë një copë mbi shqiptar bektashian Sufizmi i cili, kur të shtypura, u shoqërua me një shënim që tregon se redaksia nuk pajtohem me pikat e autorit, duke përfshirë edhe opozita e saj për përfshirjen e Kosovës në mbretërinë e re e Jugut sllave. Seton-Watson kërkoi falje në një shënim të kthimit, të përmendet se nuk ishte qëllim i bordit për fyerje Durham personalisht, por thjesht për ta shkëputur redaktorët nga pikëpamjet personale të shprehura në artikullin e saj. Durham shpejt ka shkruajtur mbrapa. Kjo nuk ishte një çështje e fyerje personale tha ajo, por më tepër një ilustrim të shkëlqyer të arrogancës e pabesueshme e krijuesit e politikave perëndimore-në Ballkan. Nga efektivisht ndarjen e tokave shqiptare në mes të një Shqipërie të pavarur dhe Mbretëria e krijuar rishtazi të Serbëve, Kroatëve dhe Sllovenëve - përfundimisht për t'u bërë Jugosllavi - nga fuqitë evropiane ishin krijuar kushtet për "një Armenia dytë". Shqiptarët, pa artileri dhe aeroplanë nuk ka, do të jetë në mëshirën e ushtrisë serbe, "dhe faji do të pushojë mbi Konferencën e Paqes". Tragjedia e vërtetë, ajo vazhdoi, ishte pamundësia e atyre politikave për të kuptuar thellësinë e ndjenjës dhe ngatërresat e jetës së përditshme në Ballkan. Përpjekjet e tyre për të aplikuar standardet evropiane të mirësjelljes në një vend të tronditur nga lufta dhe varfëria u dënuar. Edhe kur u nënshkruan marrëveshjet e paqes, nuk kishte garanci se zyrtarët e vogla nuk do të vazhdojë për të trajtuar minoritetet si në qoftë se ata ishin, duke u mbështetur në gjakun e tyre apo feja, ende armiq të shtetit: 

"Këta njerëz që asnjëherë nuk kanë jetuar muaj në Ballkan hartojnë dispozita të përpunuar për të drejtat fetare dhe pakicat të cilat nuk mund të punojnë .... Edhe pse disa e inteligjencës në të gjitha vendet kanë qëllime të shkëlqyer se ata janë mjaft të pafuqishëm për të kufizuar zyrtarëve të vogla dhe të Xhandarët up vend. " 

Durham argumentoi se zgjidhja ishte thjesht për të vizatuar vizat kufirit në mënyrë që të përfshijë njerëz sa më pak të jetë e mundur nën sundimin e huaj. Përndryshe, kërcënimi i dhunës përhapur përtej kufijve të tërhequr të sapo ishte jashtëzakonisht të lartë, si "gjysmë njerëz të dëshpëruar me pak për të humbur do të jetë gati që të nxitojnë në një luftë në rastin off të bëhet diçka". Dhunës nganjëherë mund të kthehet të jetë përgjigje më racionale për të shtypjes lokale dhe planet e konceptuar keq e paqebërës të huaj, jo thjesht një kaotike gjakderdhje. 

Marrëdhëniet në mes Durham dhe Seton-Watson ishin tashmë të tensionuara në kohën e Konferencës së Paqes, i cili ripohoi ekzistencën e një shteti shqiptar, por u largua shumë e kombit shqiptar jashtë kufijve të saj. Gjatë viteve, burimi i mosmarrëveshjeve të tyre evoluar nga çështjet e politikës për të mosmarrëveshjeve më shumë personale se kush ishte më i kualifikuar për të komentuar në çështjet ballkanike, Durham shikuarat Seton-Watson si një honxhobonxho pointy në kokë. Ai kishte ardhur në Ballkan nga veriu, përmes interesin e tij në Sllovenëve dhe të kroatëve në Austro-Hungari, dhe për këtë arsye kishte shumë pak për të thënë rreth racave shumë të ndryshme në jug. "Ju kam marrë atë bërë njohje e parë të marr të sllavëve të Austrisë, të cilët detyrohen kulturën e tyre për brezat e qytetërimit austriake", ajo shkroi atë në dhjetor 1924, "dhe ju nuk e kuptoj rrezikun e nënshtrohet atyre të egër serb , të cilët ju nuk e dini. " 

Durham u bë edhe më anti-serb me kalimin e kohës. Ajo ishte e bindur se Mbretëria e serbëve. Kroatëve dhe Sllovenëve u jo më shumë se një maskë për Serbinë e Madhe. Mbretëria e re e Jugut sllave u drejtuar nga ish-shtëpia mbretërore serbe dhe udhëhiqet kryesisht nga para-luftës politikanët serbë. "Pashitsch & Co", shkruante ajo Seton-Watson në mars 1925, duke iu referuar ministrit jugosllav kryeministrit, Nikola PAA ¡ic ', "nuk kanë krijuar një Jugosllavi por kanë kryer qëllimin e tyre origjinale të bërë Serbisë së Madhe ... . Larg nga të qenit çliruar pjesa më e madhe e njerëzve jetojnë nën një rregull shumë më të ashpër se më parë. " Fshatrat ishin rrafshuar dhe mizoritë e kryera, një rekord prej veprave që mund të shtyjë edhe të pakicave në Jugosllavi në krahët e Rusisë bolshevike. antipati e saj të politikës serbe dhe politikanët, edhe pse, ka lindur më shumë të pakënaqësisë se përbuzje i organeve të brendshme. 

"Për shumë vite kam mbështetur më shumë ose më pak ideja [e një shteti serb Madhe]. Kjo ishte kur kam mësuar të serbëve nga brenda dhe e pa atë një efekt reaksionar në Evropë në përgjithësi skemën serbe të Madh mund të ketë se unë ia dha up dhe kundërshtuan në fund atë. " 

Ndërmjet shqiptarëve ajo gjeti pikëpamje të jetës që ishte çliruar emocionalisht dhe krejtësisht e ndryshme nga ajo e familjes mbytje e saj në Londër. Ndërsa ajo gjeti miqtë e saj shqiptar & humor i ngrirë 'karakteristike dhe elasticitetin një frymëzim, ajo gjithashtu vërejti luftën e tyre për njohjen ndërkombëtare me shqetësim në rritje. Ajo përdoret çdo mundësi të disponueshme për të komunikuar vlerësimin e saj të bukura të kulturës shqiptare për të gjithë ata të tjerë perëndimorë (në anglisht dhe anasjelltas) të cilët "nuk di asgjë!" 

Pas publikimit të librit të saj të dytë "The Burden i Ballkanit" (1905) Edith Durham establshed shpejt veten si një autoritet në çështjet shqiptare. Pasi që ka arritur me sukses disa udhëtime të zgjatur në të gjithë terrenit të rrezikshme, në kundërshtim të kufizimeve të vendosura nga autoritetet osmane, dhe duke rrezikuar rrëmbimit nga bandite, ajo kishte fituar një reputacion si një "i cili mund të shikoni vdekjen në sy". Vendi (duke përfshirë edhe peisazhet e bukura shqiptare spektakolare të cilat mbeten vetëm si sot e shquar) dhe dinjitetin e popullit të saj e kishte mahnitur e saj si turist dhe artist, reagimet e saj janë përmbledhur nga komentin e saj i dalldisur "Ketu eshte ngjyra, jeta dhe Art!" Nëpërmjet përfshirjes së saj në rritje me token dhe popullin e saj njohuritë e saj dhe perceptimin e ato gjëra që ajo erdhi në lidhje si unike "shqiptar" evoluar, dhe kështu campaiging e saj për Shqipërinë u bënë më të fokusuara. Ajo ishte bërë mjaft e ndërgjegjshme se fati i saj si një komb është një çështje që kishte për t'u zgjidhur. 

Ndërsa 500 vjeçar regjimi osman u gradualisht i paqëndrueshëm drejt varrit të tij, Shqipëria ishte bërë një "tokë e diskutueshme", rrethuar nga Fuqitë e Mëdha grabitqare (e cila përfshinte Britania). kërkimin fillestar Edith kishte qenë për aventurë ekzotike (të përshkruar në librin e saj "Përmes tokave të serbëve" 1904). Por gjatë udhëtimit të saj të parë të zgjatur nga Jugu në Veri të Shqipërisë në 1904 ajo u bë përshtypje fakti se "atë që Shqipëria me të vërtetë dëshiron është pavarësia, e njohur nga Evropa Njerëzit .... e të gjitha klasave të gjithë vendin nxitoi për të shpjeguar shpresat e tyre dhe frikën për atdheun e tyre, dhe për t'u lutur për njohjen angleze për ekzistencën e tij ... Njerëzit e përshëndeti mua si një shpëtimtar ... Unë kam qenë e papërgatitur për këtë dhe atë të neveritur mua ". Rreth kësaj kohe Edith Durham zbuloi një të ligjshme "zë" për veten e saj përmes një identifikimi i pasionuar (por realiste), me luftë të Shqipërisë për vetëvendosje. 


Përfundimisht në vitin 1908 ajo ishte joshur drejt "Malesise se Madhe", malet shqiptare të Veriut. Deri atëherë ajo ishte kthyer tashmë veten në një etnograf dhe synon të bërë një studim serioz të fiseve malore shqiptare, përshkruhen në librin e saj "High Albania" (1909). I shoqëruar nga besnik i saj shqiptar Shantoya guide Marko, së bashku ata me luspa maja të rrezikshme malore dhe kalon, udhëtojnë nga një fshat në tjetrin, ku kanë marrë mikpritjen madhështore. Në kthim Edith do të zbavitem "malësorët" me tregime e saj të një jete anglisht krejt të huaj për ta, dhe skemë shtëpitë e tyre, kostumet dhe objekte. Ajo vuri në dukje, skicuar, dhe fotografuar pothuajse çdo aspekt të jetës në fshatrat malore, duke amassing një arkiv të pasur e me porosi popullore dhe të traditës shqiptare. Në dritën e mohimit të saj të fuqishme, shumë besuan se ajo ishte "motra e mbretit të Anglisë". 

Ajo e kishte bërë qytetin shqiptar të Veriut e ShkodÃ «r (Shkodra, Scutari) baza e saj deri në kohën e Luftërave Ballkanike shpërtheu në 1912-1913 (kronikë në librin e saj" Lufta per Scutari "1914). Prej këtu ajo grumbulloi fonde nga jashtë për të shpërndarë ndihmë urinë për mijëra tribespeople malit të dëshpëruar që kishin qenë djegur nga ushtria turke tërhequr. Legjenda e Kraltise Durami ka lindur. Eksperienca e saj unike e popullit malësi dhe kulturën e tyre mundësoi të saj për t'u bërë gruaja e parë e luftës-korrespondent për tre newpapers kryesor britanik, njohuritë e saj brenda e bëri atë zili e gazetarëve të tjerë të cilët u dyndën në zonën e luftës, pasi që ata kishin për të kërkuar her këshilla. 

Pasi që jetojnë në Shqipëri për periudha të gjata kohore ajo u detyrua të kthehej në Londër nga shpërthimi i Luftës së Parë Botërore. Në 1918 ajo u bë sekretar i Shoqërisë Anglo-Shqiptare e themeluar nga Aubrey Herbert në Londër dhe me atë që ajo bëri fushatë fuqishëm në behaf e Albaniaâ € s ² drejtave. Kjo ishte kryesisht për shkak të angazhimit të saj të patundur që Shqipëria u bë e njohur nga Lidhja e Kombeve në vitin 1920. Kur ajo u ftua të vizitojë Shqipërinë me një delegacion në 1921, ajo ishte mposhtur kështu nga processions rrugë dhe bankete mbajti në nder të saj që ajo iku në dëshpërim, e kuptuar se shëndetin e saj mos nuk do të lejojë atë të jetojnë deri në accolades lavdishme që u dhuruan mbi të. Por, në Londër, e drejtë deri në vdekjen e saj ajo vociferously mbështetur interesat e Shqipërisë. 

Ajo vazhdoi fushatën e saj gjatë gjithë viteve 1930 dhe shqiptarët u miqësua shumë i shtyrë në mërgim në Londër. Në "Black Friday" (Good Friday 1939) pas dëgjimit që Mussoliniâ € s forcat ² kishin pushtuar Shqipërinë, të zemëruar 76 vjeçar, Edit Durham paraded rrugët e Londrës i veshur me një pankartë me parullën "Duart off Albania!" Ajo vdiq në nëntor 1944, dy javë para se Enver Hoxha e mori pushtetin. Një nekrologji që përmban një haraç emocionale shkruar nga një politikan udhëheqës shqiptar u shfaq në Daily Telegraph: 
"Open-mendje dhe bujare si ajo ishte, ajo shpejt kuptoi Albaniaâ € ² s ... shpirtin pa frikë dhe pa kompromis ajo i tha të botës dhe krerët e saj atë që ajo e kishte mësuar ... shqiptarët asnjëherë nuk e kam harruar, dhe nuk do të harroj këtë angleze. në malet e Shqipërisë ajo e dinte aq mirë, lajmi i vdekjes së saj do të bëjnë jehonë nga pik për pik, lajmin e vdekjes së atij që është dashur atje ". 

Në mesin e njofton se nuk janë të përfshira, duhet të përmendet veçanërisht ato të shkruara nga Mary Edith Durham.6 Një antropolog, një piktor, historian dhe gazetar, Mary Edith Durham gjithashtu ka punuar për Organizatën Relief Maqedonisë. " Ajo kaloi shumë vite në Ballkan dhe ka jetuar në mesin e shqiptarëve, si dhe në mesin e serbo-malazezëve. Kur ajo e parë mbërritën në Ballkan në 1900, ajo ishte e predispozuar edhe ndaj serbëve, si të ishin shumë njerëz të tjerë në perëndim, por ajo përfundimisht ka denoncuar Serbia në të gjitha shkrimet e saj. Aubrey Herbert, si, deputet, u shpreh, "Kjo ishte vetëm mizoria e serbëve që u kthye në dashuri i saj nuk e pëlqejnë." Një pasazh të përfshira në Vite Njëzet e saj të Ballkanit Tangle (Londër, 1920), tregon se në çfarë mase ajo ishte revoltohet nga mizoritë e kryera nga malazezët-serbo: "Për mbërritjes në Londër," ajo shkroi, "unë e mbushur deri me Medaljen e Artë të dhënë mua nga mbreti Nikolla dhe u kthye atij duke deklaruar se unë kam shprehur shpesh habi si persona të cilët pranuan dekorata nga Abdul Hamid, dhe që tani e dija se ai dhe subjektet e tij kanë qenë edhe më mizor se Turk, unë nuk do të mbajë gjakun e tij- medalje njolla më gjatë. I komunikuar këtë për shtypin angleze dhe austriake. Urdhëri i Shën Savës për mua të dhënë nga mbreti Petar e Serbisë kam vendosur për të mbajtur një ² pak më të gjatë â € deri disa flagrant ² caseâ veçantë €. " 

Në fakt, serbo-malazezët, i çliruar një herë nga zgjedha turke, u përpoqën të vendosin mbi kombet e tjera, të katolikëve se ata ose të myslimanëve, një lidhje e fortë e cila ishte shumë më të rënda se ajo e turqve. "Nuk ka Turk," shkruante Miss Durham në atë njëjtin libër, "trajtohet ndonjëherë armenëve më e keqe se e bëri të dy popujve serb trajtojnë shqiptarët në emër të Kishës Ortodokse".

----------


## FreeByrd

This is an article about Albania and Edith Durham written by contemporary freelance writer, Kristin Ohlson


*Queen of the Highlands*
Could I find the Albania that inspired a brave British woman more than 100 years ago?
By _Kristin Ohlson_

The innkeeper at the Tradita Hotel set down his tea regretfully. You want to see castle or bridge? A mutual friend had asked him to take good care of me, but clearly he didnt relish the role.

A few minutes later, four of us climbed into a dark sedan and lurched into the crowded streets of Shkodra, a city in Albanias northwest. Heat and noise poured in the windows as Mr. Gila and his wife and brother continued what seemed to be a fractious debate in Albanian, punctuated briefly by Mr. Gila waving at various sights and shouting their identification into the back seat for me.

There is cathedral, which Communists make into gymnasium years ago! Now crowded with Catholics again.

There is university!

Tobacco factory! Busy once, now closed.

As the buildings became smaller and the streets less congested, I watched the city devolve into countryside. At this juncture, the innkeeper was not only dodging cars and people on bicycles; he swerved around boys guiding lustrous brown cows, a farmer carrying a bundle of sticks on his back, even two men playing chess dangerously close to the road as their dusty, dreadlocked sheep huddled nearby. Finally, he pulled the car into a garbage-strewn space on a bank overlooking the Kiri River and pointed at an old bridge. 

The Ura Mesit, Mr. Gila intoned, adjusting the twisted red cummerbund that separated his elaborately pintucked white shirt from his khakis. Very old. Venetian, maybe.

The old bridge rose in a series of stone arches over the parched riverbed. I wanted to slide down the hill and walk over its narrow, neatly cobbled surface, but a fence blocked the entrance. Mr. Gilas brother ran down to the fence and I thought he might be getting ready to scale it. Then he held out his camera and crouched and twisted and snapped his own picture until he was sure that the Ura Mesit was the backdrop to his headshot. He posed for several self-portraits, straw hat on, then shaved head gleaming in the sun, then hat on again. 

Facebook, he explained with a broad smile. In a mixture of Albanian, German, French, and gestures, he offered to take a picture for my Facebook page. But his brother shouted, and we piled into the car and dashed back to the Tradita Hotel. 

Back in my hotel room, I consulted the yellowed copy of High Albania in my duffle and realized that the innkeeper had unwittingly taken me to a spot that had captured my imagination more than 20 years ago. I had come to Albania inspired by the writings of Edith Durham, a British artist who wandered there in the early 20th century and fell in love with the place. She returned over a 20-year period to explore, sketch, and write. High Albania was published in 1909 and detailed her eight-month journey from Shkodra to the remote and irrepressibly wild mountain villages to the north. Accompanied only by a guide from Shkodra named Marko Shantoya, she scaled cliffs, forded rivers, and rode horses to meet Albanias mountain tribes. She slept on beds made of ferns in their homes, joined their riotous celebrations, fired their guns, and jotted down the lurid details of the blood feuds between families. She wrote admiringly of the hospitality of the mountain people, who were eager to take in guests and protect them with their lives. The blood feuds, the hospitality, and other practices were regulated by a code dating to the 1600s called the Kanuni of Leke Dukagjin, a clan chief whose actual identity is still unknown. When I first read the book, in a few totally absorbed nights on the downstairs couch, I was a young mother with children sleeping overhead. I wanted to be a woman like her, not only traveling alone but going to the wild places no one else had much interest in seeing.

Durham loved Albania, and Albania loved her back. Crowds greeted her in the cities back in the early 1900s, grateful, among other things, for her steady support of Albanias nationalist aspirations. Streets were named after her. She still has many impassioned fans in Albania, and Mr. Gila is one of them. They call her Krajilca e Malesoreve, a phrase in archaic Albanian meaning the Highlanders Queen. Still, Mr. Gila hadnt seemed to know that the Ura Mesit bridge was her point of exit from Shkodra to the northern mountains. When I confirmed this back in my hotel room, I felt as if I had stumbled upon a secret.

When Durham first visited, Albania was a colonial outpost of the fraying Ottoman Empire. The country shed that 430-year yoke in 1912. A dizzying array of regimes followed: a brief period of monarchy, occupation by the Italian fascists, then the triumph in 1942 of the Albanian Communist Party. Albania became a stridently socialist state, separated from the rest of the world by a nearly impermeable iron cloak until around 1990. Because of this, I thought it possible that Albania hadnt changed as much as the rest of the world, that Durhams Albania remained, that the curious mountain traditions persevered, that the alpine villages  especially Durhams beloved Thethi, in the Shala Valley north of Shkodra  retained their remote splendor. With that in mind, I flew to Albania last September. 

 

I found much to like about Shkodra, but not at first. As my driver and I approached the city, I admired the agricultural outskirts  the corn was bright yellow, the cabbages lay in frilly blue-green rows, the melon fields looked as if they had been cobbled with pale gold orbs. Then my driver shot around a bend into the city and I thought, Who knew there could be so much chartreuse paint?

The communists in Albania built miles of massive, five-storey housing blocks. In the capital city of Tirana, artist-mayor Edi Rama has garnered worldwide attention by lavishing paint on these dour buildings, so much so that parts of the city look like heaps of colorful childrens toys. The Technicolor movement has spread from Tirana to places such as Shkodra. I was at first taken aback by the garishness of the city as we drove towards the Tradita, passing one city block painted pink, then another lime green, and then an orange high rise. I was dismayed by the rusting satellite dishes and laundry flapping out the windows. And like every place I had passed in my few days in Albania, new construction was raging. 

Smugly ensconced in one of Shkodras beautiful old buildings of stone and dark wood, Mr. Gila made a face when I asked him about the jumble of buildings outside. The Communists make the five-storey buildings, he sneered. The capitalists build the eight- and 10-storey buildings.

But after walking around for a few days, I became fond of the city and its people. Street life is brisk and lively, with what seems to be hundreds of sidewalk cafes. Wherever theres room to stretch out an awning or open an umbrella, theres a café crowded with people drinking coffee, an eye-watering liquor called raki, or both. 

As I walked the streets, I saw heaps of tousled trousers for sale, beach balls hanging from the trees like clusters of grapes, and awnings layered with small plastic swimming pools. One entire sidewalk had been turned into a book market, with titles arrayed along one side and people lined up to peruse the covers. Everywhere I looked, people were arm in arm, or riding their bicycles with steely nerve alongside the stream of cars, or sheltered under a tree for conversation. The only lonely souls seemed to be the two Mormon missionaries on one downtown corner, dark-suited stones that the river of people parted to pass, and the two men setting up an outdoor movie on the opposite corner, in front of a large yellow mosque. In my five days in the city, I hardly saw anyone at the mosque. Perhaps this was not surprising, since Albania is the worlds first and only officially atheist state. Although Shkodra is a heavily Catholic city within the Muslim-majority Albania, most Albanians still seem to be either indifferent to religion or exceptionally mild in their practices. 

The city streets were vibrant at night. As the sun set, café bands turned up their amps and the merry-go-round on the sidewalk near the yellow mosque blinked its neon lights and twirled. Roma beggars walked the crowds banging drums, reminding Muslims that Ramadan  going on during my visit  was a time for extra generosity.

Before I left home, I had made some contacts with English-speaking Shkodrans. One was Angeline Shepela, who grew up in Thethi and spends his summer teaching there and his winters working in the city. When I was ready to head off to Thethi, he would be my driver, guide, and host, as his family has opened its mountain home to paying guests. Before we left, though, we spent many hours at the café in front of the old cinema in downtown Shkodra, down the street from the mosque. People passed and called out greetings from the street; groups gathered and expanded over several tables. One night, Angeline told a boyhood friend from Thethi about the inspiration for my trip. The friend nearly toppled his chair with enthusiasm. 

Edith Durham! he said  or, in the Albanian way, Edit DurHAM. I love Edith Durham! She made me feel that our country is special.

I had heard that the grandson of Durhams guide to the mountains was still living in Shkodra, so one morning Angeline and I approached a sturdy door set in a yellow wall and knocked. Soon, a grimly dignified old man with bristling black eyebrows seated us at a table in his patio, crowded with a garden; pond; motorcycle; a childs swing that hung from a beam; and a silent, caged canary. He asked if we wanted a soft drink and I shook my head; I didnt want him to fuss on my behalf. But I had forgotten  I always forgot  that head shaking means yes in Albania and nodding means no. I was always getting raki when I didnt want it and pining for coffee when I did want it. Soon, both Angeline and I held glasses of cola.

I had expected this old man  also named Marko Shantoya  to be excited that a stranger from the United States had an interest in his family. But other historians and writers had already found their way to his house; besides, he wasnt feeling well. Despite that, he graciously made several trips down hallways to drag out artifacts. Two letters from Edith Durham herself, one to his grandmother and one to whom it may concern recommending his grandfather as a guide and translator. A portrait in oil of his grandfather. And best of all: a walking stick topped with an ivory knob depicting a lion devouring a snake. It had been a gift from the first Marko to Durham, who returned it to the family as a birth gift for this Marko.

My grandfather was a climber  he loved the mountains, and Thethi most of all, he said, smiling. I also loved going there when I was young.

Then his smile faded. He and his grandfather shared more than their eagerness for climbing. Both had a passion for politics that they expressed in writing; both had been cruelly punished by the authorities. The first Marko was imprisoned by the Ottomans; this Marko had been imprisoned by Albanias communists, who had also shot his father, an officer in the kings army. As he told this story, a waltz played incongruously from some room at the back of the house. He noticed my head tilting toward the music, and said that all the family had been musicians, as well as political gadflies. The first Marko played the violin and the flute. This Marko played the piano, but the Communists confiscated his piano and installed it in a school. 

He and Angeline continued talking for a while in Albanian, trading stories of loved ones jailed or persecuted by one regime or another. Durham had written of how the Albanian men took glee in shocking her with the details of their blood feuds, but I wondered if their collective memories were now so burdened with stories of harsh regimes that there was no longer even the pretense of glee. 

On our way out, I asked the old man if I could take his picture. He shuddered. I look like a ghost.

 

Life at Thethi was of absorbing interest, Durham wrote. I forgot all about the rest of the world and there seemed no reason why I should ever return. The village around her buzzed with stories of blood feuds and wives fleeing arranged marriages. She sketched, wrote, and tried to convince the villagers that she wasnt sister to the king of England, in Albania, as they believed, to help free them from the Ottomans. 

The Thethi I found seemed to be a place of utter tranquility. After a four-hour trip across the plains outside Shkodra and then over the mountains, Angeline, his brother Jon and I finally arrived at their house  of gray stone, like others we had passed. The valley around us was green, flecked with colors of the approaching fall. The mountains all around us strained upward, breaking free of the flora and ending in jagged stone peaks. Their mother Leze came out to greet me, dressed in the mountain style that I had often seen in Shkodra and would see everywhere in Thethi: dark skirt, her head covered by a scarf, with dyed dark hair woven intricately across her forehead. She immediately brought out soup, bread, and raki. I ate in silence, listening to the crystalline chatter of the nearly Shala River.

Then Angeline and I walked to Thethis most famous artifact: the three-storey lock-in tower or kulla, the only remnant of an architectural style that dominated the area when Durham visited. We climbed the retractable wood ladder inside to the third floor and peered through slits in the stone walls just wide enough for the muzzle of a gun. During blood feuds, men from the family who owed blood  they had killed a male from another family or committed some other offense  lived in safety in the kulla until either the parities resolved the fued or an unlucky kinsman evened the score with his own death. Down below, the women tended the crops and animals and ensured the continuity of domestic life. Most of the kullas in Albania have been torn down by governments eager to eradicate traces of this violent heritage. But Thethi is part of a national park, and this kulla has been preserved. 

Outside, the current owner of the kulla and his wife harvested yellow plums to make raki while two men watched  a handsome old man with finely burnished cheeks and a younger man with tousled hair who hoisted up his shirt to air his capacious belly. Angeline spoke to the men for a few minutes, and they all turned to me and said. Ah, Edit DurHAM! They discussed the various houses where Durham was reputed to have stayed in the village, including the kulla owners house, just around a stony rise. As we walked away, Angeline asked if I wanted to see the inside of the house. I hesitated at the doorway as he walked inside.

I can go anywhere in Thethi, he laughed. Were all family. I can trace my own lineage back 14 generations here.

What about that girl who caught a ride from the top of the hill to the church with us? I asked, remembering a certain degree of flirtation. Was she family, too?

He nodded seriously. We never marry or even date girls from here. The relationship is too close.

Thethi maintained its isolation through the end of the Ottoman Empire and even, to a lesser extent, during the communist era. While tourism to the village was allowed for party loyalists, guard shacks on the road into and out of Thethi kept people from leaving without an official reason. Now that restraints to mobility are gone, many people have left Thethi and the other mountain villages. Winters are hard up there, and modern life beckons from the cities. Hundreds of thousands have left the country as a whole in the last two decades seeking employment, and many young people from Thethi are among them. Thethi once had a population of 2,000, Angeline said; now, only a handful of families stay through the winter. But a surge of outsiders interested in the mountains, waterfalls, and wildlife have brought money and vitality back. Angeline himself stayed away from the village for years. He is spending more and more time there, not just to claim some of those tourism euros but because hes developed a Durham-like reverence for the village. 

Angeline and I walked along the dried creek beds and dirt paths around fields that serve as village streets. At the village cemetery, he pointed out how the Communists had broken all the stone crosses and how villagers have added new wooden ones. We wandered over to a waterfall and nearby archaeological dig, then feasted on heavily laden pear and cherry trees. We drove down the road to nearby Nderlysa, a nearly deserted village of beautiful stone houses on the banks of the river, and helped ourselves to the grapes on abandoned vines. On the other side of Thethi, we spent an hour talking with a sturdy septuagenarian shepherdess who controlled both her flock and her snarling dogs with only a few brusque words. 

The next morning, I went to watch Leze make bread in a wood oven and found her kitchen crowded with village women. Hello, nice to meet you, thank you very much, you are welcome! one of them exclaimed, then they all clapped me on the shoulders mirthfully. The woman was on her way to the corn mill down by the river, which Angeline and Jon built several years ago. It wasnt working, and she had recruited Jon and three German students staying at another guesthouse to fix it. She has a lazy husband, Angelines brother Jon explained.

The lazy husband turned out to be the man who had been airing his belly at the kulla. He and Jon and the German students scraped sand from the bottom of the channel that diverted water to the corn mill and added stones to its sides, all in an effort to make the flow of water stronger to the mill. The effort turned into a water fight, leaving the woman and her bag of corn wet  and allowing the lazy husband to slink away before the job was done. Life in Thethi was still of absorbing interest. 

On my last day, Jon took me to visit one of the village elders, a man who made his own musical instruments and liked to entertain visitors with song. One granddaughter dashed off to find him and another brought raki as Jon and I settled at a metal table. In a few minutes, a neighbor rode over on a horse, parked it near a boulder, and went into the house. I asked Jon if the neighbor lived in the fine stone house directly behind us.

No, those people are gone, he said. There is a blood feud between them and this man who plays the lahuta. They had to move away.

The wind blew so fiercely that we were pelted with hard green pears, one of which impaled itself on Jons glass of raki. Blood feud? I repeated. I had started to think that asking Angeline and Jon about blood feuds was as silly as someone asking me if Conestoga wagons still crossed Americas plains.

Two young boys fought and one was killed, then the other family took revenge, Jon explained. There are now two dead on each side. This mans sons are not safe, so they live in Italy.

Then, the man arrived. Broad-shouldered and erect, wearing a brilliant white shirt and navy terrycloth slippers, he called for his instruments. One granddaughter brought a long-handled instrument plus another shaped like a large frying pan. The other carried out a goat skin with head and horns attached and flung it on the stone steps of the house. The man settled on the skin like an ancient king and sang two long mournful songs, both about the miseries of life during the Ottoman reign. When he finished, he spoke for several minutes. Hes lived in Thethi all his life, Jon translated. People used to be very close here. Youd kill a pig, and everyone would come to eat. Now, people are more educated and they want to take part in the whole world. But still, we take care of our guests.

He did not want to talk about the blood feud; the days of men sitting around swapping tales of such things and boasting of them to a stranger like Durham seemed to be over. We soon left the old mans house. But as I made my way back to Shkodra and then on a winding, improvised trip back to Tirana, I thought often about that combination of violence and courtesy. People were incredibly hospitable to me in Albania. Strangers with whom I shared a car back to Shkodra invited me to stay at their home. When I peeked in the window at a wedding party in Bajram Curri, a tiny town in the northeast, the father of the bride invited me inside; soon waiters brought me platters of lamb and potatoes. Old men sitting in the sun dusted off chairs and offered me coffee or raki. And I felt safe there, safer even than I do in my own neighborhood in Cleveland. But I also learned that the blood feuds have resurfaced since the end of communist rule. As the mountain people seek jobs and an easier life in the cities, they bring these violent old ways with them.

The Kanuni of Leke Dukagjin was beautiful in its time, a young Shkodran woman complained to me one night over wine and dinner. It was an effort to impose order in a society that had no laws. But why are we still talking about it in 2009?

But she was the one who brought it up, since Shkodra has some blood-feud killings every year.

On my last weekend in Albania, I met up with a man Id been emailing for months about this trip. Elvis Kotherja runs a tourism company based in Elbasoni, south of Tirana. Hes another Edith Durham fan. A few years ago, he sent a letter to the prime minister suggesting that a regional airport be named for her. As Elvis took me out for a final look at Tirana, we drove along the river that runs through the middle of the city. He told me that the riverbanks used to be covered with buildings hastily erected after the end of communism  an architectural and zoning nightmare  and that the mayor had torn them all down within the last few years.

All except that one, he said, pointing to a three-storey pink building. The men who live there are involved in a blood feud. Theyre afraid to come out, so the mayor cant tear down the building.

Can I talk to them?

He obligingly circled the car around and knocked on a rusted metal door at the front of the building. Someone spoke to him from the other side of the door. They are too frightened to come out, he reported. They say there are only women and children and one old man living there."

A man watched us from an insurance office across the street, so Elvis and I dodged the traffic to ask if he knew the story of the pink building. It turned out to be an even sadder story than the one Elvis first told me  perhaps my proximity to murder so vigorously pursued, not mediated through the pages of Durhams narrative, made it especially so. The males in that family had already been killed, the man said; this family was owed blood. But the mothers were afraid of letting their sons out because they werent sure the other family properly understood the Kanuni. They were afraid the other family would just keep on killing.  2 March 2011 

________________________________________________


Ky është një artikull për Shqipërinë dhe Edith Durham shkruar nga shkrimtar i pavarur bashkëkohore, Kristin Ohlson


*Mbretëresha e male*
Mund të të gjej të Shqipërisë që frymëzoi një grua e guximshme britanik më shumë se 100 vjet më parë? 
Nga _Ohlson Kristin_ 

The hanxhi në Hotel TRADITA vendosur poshtë çaj e tij për fat të keq. "Ju dëshironi të shikoni kështjellë apo urë?" Një mik të përbashkët kishte kërkuar atij të kujdeset mirë për mua, por në mënyrë të qartë se ai nuk e shijon rolin. 

Pak minuta më vonë, katër prej nesh u ngjit në një sedan errët dhe lurched në rrugët mbushur me njerëz të Shkodrës, një qytet në veriperëndim të Shqipërisë. Ngrohjes dhe zhurma derdhur në dritare si z. Gila dhe gruaja e tij dhe vëllait të vazhduar atë që duket të jetë një debat e shpërndarë në gjuhën shqipe, të ndërprera për pak kohë nga z. Gila mbanin në pamjet e ndryshme dhe të bërtasin identifikimin e tyre në ndenjësen e pasme për mua. 

"Nuk është katedrale, e cila komunistëve të bëjë në vitet e gjimnazit më parë! Tani mbushur me katolikët përsëri. " 

"Nuk ka universitet!" 

"Fabrika e Duhanit! Zënë një herë, tani e mbyllur ". 

Si u bë ndërtesave të vogla dhe në rrugët më pak i mbushur plot, unë pashë qytetin e kalon në fshat. Në këtë çast kritik, të hanxhi nuk ishte vetëm dodging makina dhe njerëzit në biçikleta, ai swerved rreth djemve udhëzuese lopë me shkëlqim kafe, një bujk që mbante një pako e shkopinj në shpinë të tij, edhe dy meshkuj duke luajtur shah rrezikshme në afërsi të rrugës si me pluhur e tyre, dele dreadlocked huddled aty pranë. Së fundi, ai tërhoqi makinën në një hapësirë ​​mbeturina-të shpërndara në një bankë me pamje nga lumi Kiri dhe vuri në një urë të vjetër. 

"The Mesit Ura," intoned z. Gila, rregullimin e cummerbund i shtrembëruar i kuq që të ndara pintucked detajisht këmishën e tij të bardhë nga khakis e tij. "Shumë i vjetër. Venedikut, ndoshta. " 

Urën e vjetër u rrit në një seri e harqe guri mbi shtratin e lumit etur. Doja të rrëshqas poshtë kodrës dhe ecin mbi sipërfaqen e ngushtë e saj, me kalldrëm me kujdes, por një gardh bllokuan hyrjen. vëllai i z. Gila-së u zhvillua deri në gardh dhe kam menduar se ai mund të jetë duke u përgatitur për shkallë të. Pastaj ai mbajti jashtë aparatin e tij dhe e strukur dhe i ndrydhur dhe u këput foto e tij deri sa ai ishte i sigurt se Mesit Ura ishte sfond të headshot e tij. Ai përbën për disa vet-portrete, kashtë kapelën, kokën e qethur pastaj shkëlqen në diell, pastaj kapelë në përsëri. 

"Facebook", shpjegoi ai me një buzëqeshje të gjerë. Në një përzierje të shqiptarëve, gjermanisht, frëngjisht, dhe gjeste, ai ofroi që të marrë një foto për tu faqen time. Por vëllai i tij bërtiti, dhe ne grumbulluar në makinë dhe thye përsëri në Hotel TRADITA. 

Kthehu në dhomën time hotel, u konsultova me kopje zverdhur e Lartë e Shqipërisë në sende personale dhe e kuptova se hanxhi kishte marrë padashur mua për një vend që kishte kapur imagjinatën time më shumë se 20 vjet më parë. Unë kisha ardhur në Shqipëri frymëzuar nga shkrimet e Edith Durham, një artist britanik, i cili ka humbur në fillim të shekullit të 20 dhe ra në dashuri me vendin. Ajo u kthye në një periudhë 20-vjeçare për të shqyrtuar, skemë, dhe shkruani. Të lartë të Shqipërisë, u botua në vitin 1909 dhe të detajuar udhëtimin e saj tetë muaj nga Shkodra për në fshatrat e thella dhe irrepressibly egra malore në veri. Shoqëruar vetëm nga një udhëzues nga Shkodra me emrin Marko Shantoya, ajo me luspa shkëmbinjtë, lumenjtë forded, dhe rode kuaj për të përmbushur fiseve malore të Shqipërisë. Ajo flinin në shtretërit e bërë nga ferns në shtëpitë e tyre, u bashkua me festimet e tyre të tërbuar, shkarkoi armët e tyre, dhe jotted poshtë të dhënat e përflakur e gjakmarrjes mes familjeve. Ajo shkroi admiringly e mikpritjen e njerëzve malit, të cilët ishin të etur për të marrë në miq dhe mbrojtjen e tyre me jetën e tyre. Gjakmarrjet, mikpritjen, dhe praktikat e tjera ishin rregulluar nga një kod që daton në 1600 të quajtur Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit, një shefi klani aktual të cilit identiteti është ende i panjohur. Kur kam lexuar librin e parë, në disa netë i zhytur tërësisht në shtrat në katin e poshtëm, unë kam qenë një nënë e re me fëmijët duke fjetur lart. Doja të jetë një grua si ajo, jo vetëm që udhëtojnë vetëm, por do të vendeve të egra që askush tjetër nuk kishte shumë interes të shohim. 

Durham donte Shqipërinë, dhe Shqipëria të dashur prapa saj. Turmat përshëndetën atë në qytetet përsëri në fillim të viteve 1900, mirënjohës, ndër të tjera, për mbështetjen e saj të qëndrueshëm e aspiratat e Shqipërisë për nacionaliste. Rrugët ishin të emëruar pas saj. Ajo ende ka shumë tifozë të pasionuar në Shqipëri, dhe z. Gila është një prej tyre. Ata e quajnë Krajilca e saj e Malesoreve, një frazë në gjuhën shqipe arkaike kuptim Queen malësorët '. Megjithatë, z. Gila nuk duket se e di se ura e Mesit Ura ishte pika e saj e daljes nga Shkodra për në malet veriore. Kur unë konfirmuar këtë përsëri në dhomën time hotel, ndjeva sikur kisha ngecur mbi një sekret. 

Kur Durham vizitoi parë, Shqipëria ishte një post kolonial të Perandorisë Osmane fraying. Vendi derdhur zgjedhën se 430-vjeçare në 1912. Një grup dizzying e regjimeve të ndjekur: një periudhë të shkurtër e monarkisë, pushtimi nga ana e fashistëve italianë, pas triumfit në vitin 1942 të Partisë Komuniste Shqiptare. Shqipëria u bë një stridently shtetit socialist, të ndarë nga pjesa tjetër e botës nga një mantel të hekurt gati i ngjeshur deri në rreth 1990. Për shkak të kësaj, kam menduar se është e mundur që Shqipëria nuk kishte ndryshuar aq shumë sa pjesa tjetër e botës, se Shqipëria Durhamit mbeti, se traditat kurioz mal i bëmë prijësa, që fshatrat alpin - sidomos Thethi dashur Durhamit, në luginën e Shalës në veri e Shkodrës - ruajti shkëlqimin e tyre të largëta. Me këtë në mendje, unë u nis për në Shqipëri shtator fundit. 

 

Kam gjetur shumë për të si për Shkodrën, por jo në fillim. Si shoferi im dhe unë iu afrua qytetit, i admiruar në periferi bujqësore - ishte misri të verdhë të ndritshme, cabbages vë në radhë me xhingla blu-jeshile, pjepër fushat dukej sikur ato kishin qenë me kalldrëm me orbs ar zbehtë. Pastaj shoferi im qëlloi rreth një kthesë në qytet dhe kam menduar, "Kush e dinte se mund të përshkruaj kaq shumë chartreuse?" 

Të komunizmit në Shqipëri e ndërtuar kilometra e, blloqet masive të strehimit pesë-katëshe. Në kryeqytetin e Tiranës, kryebashkiaku-artist Edi Rama ka mori vëmendjen e gjithë botës nga lavishing bojë në këto ndërtesa i sertë, aq shumë sa që duken pjesët e qytetit si mal e lodra të fëmijëve të gjallë të. Lëvizja e Technicolor është përhapur nga Tirana në vende të tilla si Shkodra. Unë kam qenë në të marra e parë befasuar nga garishness e qytetit si ne kope drejt TRADITA, duke kaluar një bllok pikturuar qytetin e kuq, pastaj një tjetër e gjelbër gëlqere, dhe më pas një rritje të lartë portokalli. Unë u tronditen nga antenat satelitore ndryshkura dhe lavanderi flapping nga dritaret. Dhe si çdo vend i kishte kaluar në ditët e mia pak në Shqipëri, ndërtimet e reja ishte e ndezur. 

ensconced smugly në një nga ndërtesat e bukura të Shkodrës e vjetra prej guri dhe druri të errët, z. Gila bëri një fytyrë kur e pyeta për grumbull i objekteve jashtë. "Komunistët bëjë ndërtesat e pesë-katëshe," sneered ai. "Kapitalistëve ndërtimin e ndërtesave të tetë dhe të 10-katëshe." 

Por pas në këmbë rreth e rrotull për disa ditë, unë u bë dua të qytetit dhe popullin e saj. jeta Rruga është e shpejtë dhe të gjallë, me atë që duket të jetë qindra kafenetë trotuar. Kudo që ka vend të shtrij një mbyllur ose të hapur një çadër, ka një kafene të mbushur me njerëz të pirë kafe, një pijeve-sy lotim quajtur raki, ose të dyja. 

Si kam ecur në rrugë, pashë grumbujt e pantallona tousled për shitje, topa plazhi varur nga pemët si vile të rrushit, dhe awnings shtresa me pishina të vogla not plastike. Një trotuar të tërë ishte kthyer në një treg të librit, me tituj të veshur bashku nga njëra anë dhe njerëzve të rreshtuar për të lexoj mbulon. Kudo kam shikuar, njerëzit ishin krah për krah, ose hipur biçikleta e tyre me nervore i fortë së bashku me rrymë e makinave, apo strehuar nën një pemë për bisedë. Shpirtrat e vetmuar vetëm duket të jetë dy misionarëve të Mormonit në një qoshe në qendër të qytetit, gurë errët i përshtatshëm se lumi i njerëzve të ndarë për të kaluar, dhe të dy burrat duke krijuar një film në natyrë në këndin e kundërt, në frontin e një xhamie të madhe të verdhë . Në ditët e pesë tim në qytet, kam vështirë se pashë njeri në xhami. Ndoshta kjo nuk ishte i papritur, pasi Shqipëria është në botë parë dhe e vetme e shtetit zyrtarisht ateist. Edhe pse Shkodra është një qytet shumë katolike në kuadër të shumicës myslimane-Shqipëri, shumica e shqiptarëve ende duket të jetë ose indiferent ndaj fesë apo të veçantë të butë në praktikat e tyre. 

Rrugët e qytetit ishin të gjallë gjatë natës. Si set dielli, bandat kafene kthyer deri amps e tyre dhe e-karusel në trotuar, pranë xhamisë së verdhë blinked dritat e saj neoni dhe twirled. lypës romë u larguan turmat banging bateri, duke i kujtuar muslimanëve se Ramazanit - në vazhdim e sipër, gjatë vizitës sime - është një kohë për bujarinë shtesë. 

Para se të kam lënë në shtëpi, unë kam bërë disa kontakte me shkodranë anglisht-folëse. Një ishte Angeline Shepela, i cili u rrit deri ne Theth dhe shpenzon mësimin e tij verë aty dhe dimër të tij të punës në qytet. Kur unë isha gati të kthej në Theth, ai do të ishte shoferi im, udhëzues, dhe të presë, si familja e tij ka hapur shtëpinë e saj të malit për të ftuarit e paguar. Para se të majtë, edhe pse, ne kemi kaluar shumë orë në kafe para kinemanë e vjetër në qendër të Shkodrës, poshtë rrugës nga xhamia. Njerëzit kaluan dhe thirri te fala nga rruga, grupet u mblodhën dhe zgjeruar mbi disa tavolina. Një natë, Angeline tha një mik djalëri nga Thethi në lidhje me frymëzim për udhëtimin tim. Mik gati përmbysi karrige e tij me entuziazëm. 

"Edith Durham" tha ai - ose, në mënyrë shqiptare, Edit Durham. "I love Edith Durham! Ajo bëri të ndihem se vendi ynë është i veçantë. " 

Unë kisha dëgjuar se nipi i guide Durhamit në male ishte ende duke jetuar në Shkodër, kështu që një mëngjes Angeline dhe unë iu afrua një derë të guximshëm të vendosura në një mur të verdhë dhe rrëzuan. Së shpejti, një burrë i vjetër grimly dinjitoze me bristling vetullat zi na ulur në një tavolinë në oborr të tij, të mbushur me njerëz me një kopsht, pellg, motor, ritëm të fëmijës që të varur nga një rreze, dhe një të heshtur, caged kanarinë. Ai e pyeti nëse donte një pije e butë dhe unë tundi kokën time, unë nuk dua që ai të bujë në emrin tim. Por unë kam harruar - Unë gjithmonë harruar - që kreu lëkundje të thotë "po" në Shqipëri dhe nodding do të thotë "jo." Unë kam qenë gjithmonë po raki kur unë nuk e dua atë dhe pining për kafe, kur unë nuk dua atë. Së shpejti, dy Angeline dhe kam mbajtur syzet të cola. 

Unë e kishte pritur këtë njeri të vjetër - të quajtur gjithashtu Marko Shantoya - të jenë të gëzuar që një i huaj nga Shtetet e Bashkuara kishin një interes në familjen e tij. Por historianët e tjerë dhe shkrimtarët kishin gjetur tashmë rrugën e tyre në shtëpinë e tij, përveç kësaj, ai nuk u ndihej mirë. Pavarësisht nga kjo, ai me mirësjellje e bëri disa udhëtime poshtë korridoreve të drag nga objekte. Dy letra nga Edith Durham veten, një për të gjyshja e tij dhe një "për të cilin ajo mund të bëjnë" rekomandimin e gjyshit të tij si një udhërrëfyes dhe përkthyes. Një portret në vaj e gjyshit të tij. Dhe më të mirë të të gjitha: një bastun në krye me një dorezë fildishi që përshkruan një luan devouring një gjarpër. Ajo kishte qenë një dhuratë nga Marko parë në Durham, i cili u kthye atë në familje si një dhuratë e lindjes për këtë Marko. 

"Gjyshi im ishte një njeri ambicioz - ai e donte malet, dhe Thethi shumica e të gjithë," tha ai, duke qeshur. "Unë gjithashtu e donte shkuar atje kur isha i ri." 

Pastaj buzëqeshja e tij i venitur. Ai dhe gjyshi i tij e përbashkët më shumë se padurim e tyre për ngjitje. Të dy kishin një pasion për politikën që ata të shprehura në formë të shkruar, të dy kishin qenë të dënuar mizorisht nga ana e autoriteteve. Marko parë ishte burgosur nga osmanët, ky Marko kishte qenë burgosur nga komunistët e Shqipërisë, i cili kishte qëlluar edhe babai i tij, një oficer në ushtrinë e mbretit. Si ai i tha kjo histori, një vals luajtur incongruously nga disa dhoma në pjesën e prapme të shtëpisë. Ai vërejti kokën time tilting në drejtim të muzikës, dhe tha se të gjithë familjes ishin muzikantë, si dhe gadflies politike. Marko parë ka luajtur në violinë dhe flautit. Kjo Marko luajtur në piano, por komunistët konfiskuan piano e tij dhe instaluar atë në një shkollë. 

Ai dhe Angeline vazhdoi duke folur për një kohë në gjuhën shqipe, tregime tregtare të të afërmve të burgosur apo persekutuar nga një regjim apo një tjetër. Durham kishte shkruar se si burrat shqiptarë morën gëzim në tronditëse e saj me të dhënat e armiqësive të tyre të gjakut, por unë veten në qoftë se kujtimet e tyre kolektive tani ishin aq të ngarkuar me histori e regjimet e të ashpër që nuk ka më edhe pretekstin e gëzim. 

Në nga rruga jonë, e pyeta njeri i vjetër, nëse unë mund të marrë foto e tij. Ai shuddered. "I duket si një fantazmë." 

 

"Jeta në Theth ishte e thithjes së interesit", shkruan Durham. "Kam harruar të gjitha në lidhje me pjesën tjetër të botës dhe nuk dukej asnjë arsye pse unë duhet të kthehen kurrë." Fshati rreth saj buzzed me tregimet e gjakmarrjes dhe gratë që ikin martesat e rregulluara. Ajo skicuar, shkroi, dhe u përpoqën të bindin fshatarët se ajo nuk ishte motra e mbretit të Anglisë, në Shqipëri, si ata besuan, për të ndihmuar të lirë ata nga osmanët. 

Theth kam gjetur duket të jetë një vend i qetësisë absolut. Pas një udhëtim katër-orëshe në të gjithë fushat jashtë Shkodrës dhe pastaj mbi malet, Angeline, vëllai i tij Jon dhe unë më në fund mbërriti në shtëpinë e tyre - prej guri gri, si të tjerët ne kishte kaluar. Luginën rreth nesh ishte e gjelbër, pikëla me ngjyrat e rënies afrohet. Male të gjithë rreth nesh tendosur lart, shkeljen e lirë e florës dhe mbaron në majat gur dhëmbëzuar. Leze e tyre nënë doli të më përshëndetur, të veshur në stilin e malit që kisha parë shpesh në Shkodër dhe do të shihni kudo ne Theth: anë të errët, kokën e saj mbuluar nga një shall, me flokë të lyer të errët të endura intricately në të gjithë ballin e saj. Ajo menjëherë solli nga supë, bukë, dhe raki. Kam ngrënë në heshtje, duke dëgjuar kërcëllimë kristaltë e lumit gati Shala. 

Pastaj Angeline dhe kam ecur në Objekti më të famshme Thethi është: të tre-katëshe lock-në kullë, ose kulla, mbetja vetëm e një stil arkitektonik që dominuan fushën kur Durham vizitoi. Ne u ngjit në shkallë të anulohet dru brenda në katin e tretë dhe u rreshtuan me slits ne muret e gurta vetëm të gjerë të mjaftueshme për surrat e një armë. Gjatë gjakmarrjen, burrat nga familja që "borxh gjaku" - ata kishin vrarë një mashkull nga një familje tjetër ose kryer disa shkelje të tjera - kanë jetuar në siguri në kulla deri ose parities zgjidhur gjakmarrjes apo një fis i pafat evened rezultatin me e tij vdekjen e vet. Poshtë, gratë priren të lashtat dhe kafshët dhe siguruar vazhdimësinë e jetës në familje. Shumica e kullave në Shqipëri kanë qenë të shkatërruar nga qeveritë e të etur për të çrrënjosur gjurmët e kësaj trashëgimie të dhunshme. Por Thethi është pjesë e një park kombëtar, dhe kjo kulla është ruajtur. 

kumbulla Jashtë, pronari aktual i kullave dhe gruaja e tij korrur të verdhë për të bërë raki, ndërsa dy burra të shiquarat - një burrë i pashëm e vjetër me faqet e imët me lustër dhe një njeri i ri me flokë të tousled që ngriti në këmishën e tij për të ajrit barkun e tij të vëllimshëm. Angeline foli njerëzve për disa minuta, dhe ata të gjithë u kthye dhe më tha. "Ah, Edit Durham!" Ata diskutuan shtëpive të ndryshme ku Durham ishte menduar të ketë qëndruar në fshat, duke përfshirë edhe shtëpinë e pronarit kulla-së, vetëm rreth një rritje me gurë. Ndërsa ne u larguan, Angeline pyeti nëse kam kërkuar për të parë brenda shtëpisë. I hezituar në porta si ai ecte brenda. 

"Unë mund të shkojnë diku në Theth," qeshi ai. "Ne jemi të gjithë familjes. Unë mund gjurmë lineage di vetë përsëri 14 breza këtu. " 

"Po në lidhje me atë vajzë që zënë një udhëtim nga maja e kodrës në kishë me ne?" Pyeta, duke kujtuar një shkallë të caktuar të flirt. "Ishte ajo familjare, shumë?" 

Ai nodded seriozisht. "Ne nuk martohen apo edhe vajzat data nga këtu. Marrëdhënia është shumë e afërt. " 

Thethi mbahet izolimin e saj deri në fund të Perandorisë Osmane dhe madje, në një masë më të vogël, gjatë epokës komuniste. Ndërsa turizmi në fshat ishte i lejuar për të bindurit e partisë, kasolle roje në rrugë brenda dhe jashtë Thethit mbajtur vetë të lënë pa një arsye zyrtare. Tani që kufizimet në lëvizjen janë zhdukur, shumë njerëz kanë lënë Thethi dhe fshatrat e tjera malore. Dimrat janë të vështirë deri atje, dhe jeta moderne beckons nga qytetet. Qindra e mijëra kanë lënë vendin si një e tërë në dy dekadat e fundit që kërkojnë punë, dhe shumë njerëz të rinj nga Thethi janë në mesin e tyre. Thethi dikur kishte një popullsi prej 2.000, Angeline tha, tani, vetëm një pjesë të vogël të familjeve të qëndrojnë gjatë dimrit. Por një rritje të jashtmit të interesuar në male, waterfalls, dhe kafshë të egra kanë sjellë të holla dhe vitalitet mbrapa. Angeline vetë qëndruan larg nga fshati për vite me rradhë. Ai është duke e kaluar më shumë kohë dhe më shumë atje, jo vetëm për të kërkuar disa nga ato euro turizmit, por për shkak se ai është zhvilluar një nderim Durham-si për fshatin. 

Angeline dhe kam ecur përgjatë shtretërve mëngë të thata dhe të rrugëve të poshtër rreth fushat që shërbejnë si rrugë fshati. Në varrezat e fshatit, ai vuri në dukje se si komunistët kishin thyer të gjitha guri kalon dhe si fshatarët kanë shtuar të reja prej druri. Ne humbur mbi të një ujëvarë dhe gërmoj pranë arkeologjike, feasted pastaj në dardhë mëkatarin dhe pemë qershie. Ne çuan drejt rrugës për Nderlysa aty pranë, një fshat i braktisur pothuajse e shtëpive të gurit të bukur në brigjet e lumit, dhe ka ndihmuar veten me rrushin në vreshtat e braktisur. Në anën tjetër të Thethit, ne kemi kaluar një orë duke folur me një bareshë guximshëm shtatëdhjetëvjeçar që të kontrolluara si kopenë e saj dhe qentë e saj duke zgjatur vetëm me pak fjalë i ashpër. 

Në mëngjes, unë shkova për të parë Leze bërë bukë në një furrë druri dhe e gjeti kuzhinë e saj e mbushur me gra të fshatit. "Hello, nice to meet you, thank you very much, ju jeni të mirëpritur!" Njëri prej tyre bërtiti, atëherë ata të gjithë clapped mua mbi supet mirthfully. Gruaja ishte në rrugën e saj në mulli misri poshtë nga lumi, që Angeline dhe Jon ndërtuar disa vite më parë. Ajo nuk ishte duke punuar, dhe ajo kishte rekrutuar Jon dhe tre studentët gjermanë duke qëndruar në një shtëpi për mysafirë të rregullohet. "Ajo ka një burrë dembel," shpjegoi Jon Angeline është vëllai. 

Burri dembel doli të jetë njeri i cili kishte qenë i transmetoi barkun e tij në kulla. Ai dhe Jon dhe studentët gjermanë scraped rërë nga fund të kanalit që shmangen me ujë në mulli misri dhe shtoi gurë në anët e saj, të gjitha në një përpjekje për të bërë rrjedhjen e ujit të fortë në mulli. Kjo përpjekje u kthye në një luftë të ujit, duke e lënë gruan dhe çantën e saj të lagësht misri - dhe duke lejuar që burri të lodhur për t'i pjell para kohe larg para se puna u krye. Jeta në Theth ishte ende e thithjen e interesit. 

Në ditën time të fundit, Jon mori mua për të vizituar një nga pleqtë e fshatit, një njeri i cili e bëri instrumentet e tij muzikore dhe i pëlqente të argëtojë vizitorët me këngë. Një mbesa thye jashtë për ta gjetur atë dhe një tjetër raki solli si Jon dhe kam vendosur në një tavolinë metal. Në pak minuta, një fqinj i hipi mbi mbi një kalë, parkuar atë pranë një gur, dhe hyri në shtëpi. I pyetur Jon nëse fqinji ka jetuar në shtëpi guri gjobë direkt pas nesh. 

"Jo, ata njerëz janë të zhdukur," tha ai. "Nuk është një gjakmarrje mes tyre dhe ky njeri, i cili luan Lahuta. Ata kishin të largohen. " 

Era frynë në mënyrë të ashpër që ne u sulmuan me dardha e vështirë e gjelbër, njëra prej të cilave impaled vetë në gotë Jon e raki. "Gjakmarrja?" Përsëritura unë. Unë kisha filluar të mendojnë se duke i kërkuar Angeline dhe Jon rreth gjakmarrjes ishte si budalla si dikush kërkuar mua, nëse vagonët Conestoga ende kaluan rrafshin e Amerikës. 

"Dy djem të rinj luftuan dhe u vra një, atëherë familja e tjerë mori hakun," shpjegoi Jon. "Tani ka dy të vdekur në çdo anë. bijtë Ky njeri nuk janë të sigurt, në mënyrë që ata të jetojnë në Itali. " 

Pastaj, njeriu arriti. Shpatullgjerë dhe i ngritur, veshur me një këmishë të bardhë të shkëlqyer dhe pantofla banje marinës, ai bëri thirrje për instrumentet e tij. Një mbesa solli një instrument të gjatë-trajtuar plus një tjetër formë si një tigan të madh. Të tjera të kryera nga një lëkurë dhie me kokë dhe brirët e bashkangjitur dhe hidhet atë në shkallët e gurta të shtëpisë. Njeri i vendosur në lëkurë si një mbret të lashtë dhe këndoi dy këngë të gjatë i trishtuar, të dy rreth miseries të jetës gjatë sundimit osman. Kur ai mbaroi, ai foli për disa minuta. "Ai ka jetuar ne Theth gjithë jetën e tij," e përkthyer Jon. "Njerëzit kanë qenë shumë afër këtu. Ju do të vrasë një derr, dhe të gjithë do të vijnë për të ngrënë. Tani, njerëzit janë më të arsimuar dhe ata duan të marrin pjesë në të gjithë botën. Por ende, ne të kujdeset për mysafirët tanë. " 

Ai nuk ka dashur të flasin për gjakmarrjen, në ditët e njerëzve të ulur rreth shkëmbejnë tregime e gjëra të tilla dhe lëvdatë e tyre për të një i huaj si Durham duket të jetë e gjatë. Ne së shpejti la shtëpinë e vjetër e njeriut. Por si kam bërë rrugën e mia në Shkodër dhe pastaj në një dredha-dredha, improvizuara udhëtim përsëri në Tiranë, kam menduar shpesh për kombinim që të dhunës dhe mirësjellje. Njerëzit ishin tepër mikpritës për mua në Shqipëri. Panjohur me të cilët kam ndarë një makinë të kthehet në Shkodër më ftoi për të qëndruar në shtëpinë e tyre. Kur unë peeked në dritare në një dasmë në Bajram Curri, një qytet i vogël në verilindje, babai i nuses më ftoi brenda, së shpejti kamerierë më solli platters e qengji dhe patate. Old men ulur në diell dusted off karrige dhe më ofroi kafe apo raki. Dhe unë ndiheshin të sigurtë aty, madje edhe më të sigurt se unë bëj në lagjen time në Cleveland. Por unë gjithashtu mësuan se gjakmarrjes kanë dalur në sipërfaqe që nga fundi i regjimit komunist. Si mal njerëzit kërkojnë punë dhe një jetë më të lehtë në qytetet, ata sjellin këto mënyra të dhunshme të vjetra me ta. 

"Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit është e bukur në kohën e vet," u ankua një grua e re e Shkodran për mua një natë mbi verë dhe darkë. "Kjo ishte një përpjekje për të vendosin rregull në një shoqëri që nuk kishte ligje. Por pse jemi ende duke folur për atë në 2009? " 

Por ajo ishte ai që solli atë, që nga Shkodra ka disa vrasjeve për gjakmarrje, çdo vit. 

Në fundjavën e mia të fundit në Shqipëri, unë u takua me një njeri unë do të qenë emailing me muaj në lidhje me këtë udhëtim. Elvis Kotherja drejton një kompani e turizmit të bazuar në Elbasoni, në jug të Tiranës. Ai është një tifoz Durham Edith. Disa vjet më parë, ai i dërgoi një letër kryeministrit duke sugjeruar se një aeroport rajonal të emërohet për të. Si Elvis mori me jashtë për një sy të fundit në Tiranë, ne kope përgjatë lumit që kalon nëpër mes të qytetit. Ai më tha se e lumit përdoret për të mbuluar me ndërtesa të ngut ngritur pas rënies së komunizmit - një makth arkitektonike dhe zonimi - dhe se kryetari i bashkisë kishte grisur ato të gjitha poshtë brenda disa viteve të fundit. 

"Të gjithë përveç se një," tha ai, duke treguar një ndërtesë tre-katëshe trëndafili. "Njerëzit që jetojnë atje janë të përfshirë në një gjakmarrje. Ata janë të frikësuar për të dalë, kështu që kryetari i komunës nuk mund të shemb ndërtesa. " 

"A mund të flisni me ta?" 

Ai me mirësjellje rrethuar makinën përreth dhe trokiti në një derë metalike të ndryshkura në pjesën e përparme të ndërtesës. Dikush i foli atij nga ana tjetër e derës. "Ata janë të frikësuar shumë për të dalë", njoftoi ai. "Ata thonë se nuk janë vetëm gra dhe fëmijë dhe një burrë i vjetër që jetojnë atje." 

Një burrë na shikuar nga një zyrë e sigurimit nëpër rrugë, kështu Elvis dhe unë shmangur trafikun e për të pyetur nëse ai e dinte historinë e ndërtimit të kuq. Ajo doli të jetë një histori edhe më të trishtë se ajo e Elvis parë më tha se - ndoshta afërsinë time për vrasje aq fuqishëm të ndjekura jo, ndërmjetësuar nëpërmjet faqeve të narrative Durhamit, e bëri atë veçanërisht kështu. Meshkujt në se familja e kishte tashmë janë vrarë, njeri i tha, kjo familje u ka borxh gjakun. Por nënat ishin të frikësuar që të lënë bijtë e tyre për shkak se ata nuk ishin të sigurt në familje të tjera siç kuptohet Kanuni. Ata kishin frikë të familjes tjetër vetëm do të vazhdojmë të vrarë.  2 mars 2011

----------


## kutje

EDITH DURHAM ASHTE NJI ZOJE QE PUNOJE VETEM PER SLLAVET.DHE HONGER ME DY LUGE;SHUME TE KEQIJA FOLI PER SHQIPETAR;;JO SHUM;MIREPO ATO KU ISHIN THELBET;E SHKATRIMIT TE POPULLIT SHQIPETAR.NJI ANE TREGON BIE FJALA NE GRAQANICA;TE KOSOVES;THOTE SE KETU BANOJNE SERBET KOLONISTA NE ZADRUGA;KURSE PER NJEREZIT ME VESHJE KOMBETARE ME PLIS ME TIRQI ;ME GAJTANA THOT QE JANE MALAZEZ.KJO HONGRI ME DY LUG,Sa QE KUR VDIQ NUKE ISHTE MO NE VEHTE,NE FUNDE GJENDJA PSIQIKE E ARIJTI KULMINACIONIN;DHE KREJT RRENA QE SHKROVI KUNDER SHQIPETAREVE JU KTHYEN NE KRYE;PSIQIKISHT TE VERTETAT;DHE DUEL NE RRUGE ME BA PROTESTA;KUNDER FUQIVE TE MEDHA NE QASHTJEN E SHQIPERIS.MIREPO ISHTE VONE.INFORMATAT QE KISHTE DHANUN PER POPULLATEN SHQIPETARE;ISHIN PERFUNDUE;PRANDAJ KJO NE SHUMICEN E RASTEVE NJIHET AS NATON ASE NE KITON :e mira/e keqja: IREPO MA SHUM I DHAKAJE FES KRISTIANE SE SA MUSLIMANE:PRANDEJ TE GJITHA SHPERNGULJET JANE PJES E PUNIMIT TE SAJ .NJASHTU E BUKURESHTIT;DHE BERLINIT,DHE NE FUND TE LONDRES.

----------


## FreeByrd

> EDITH DURHAM ASHTE NJI ZOJE QE PUNOJE VETEM PER SLLAVET.DHE HONGER ME DY LUGE;SHUME TE KEQIJA FOLI PER SHQIPETAR;;JO SHUM;MIREPO ATO KU ISHIN THELBET;E SHKATRIMIT TE POPULLIT SHQIPETAR.NJI ANE TREGON BIE FJALA NE GRAQANICA;TE KOSOVES;THOTE SE KETU BANOJNE SERBET KOLONISTA NE ZADRUGA;KURSE PER NJEREZIT ME VESHJE KOMBETARE ME PLIS ME TIRQI ;ME GAJTANA THOT QE JANE MALAZEZ.KJO HONGRI ME DY LUG,Sa QE KUR VDIQ NUKE ISHTE MO NE VEHTE,NE FUNDE GJENDJA PSIQIKE E ARIJTI KULMINACIONIN;DHE KREJT RRENA QE SHKROVI KUNDER SHQIPETAREVE JU KTHYEN NE KRYE;PSIQIKISHT TE VERTETAT;DHE DUEL NE RRUGE ME BA PROTESTA;KUNDER FUQIVE TE MEDHA NE QASHTJEN E SHQIPERIS.MIREPO ISHTE VONE.INFORMATAT QE KISHTE DHANUN PER POPULLATEN SHQIPETARE;ISHIN PERFUNDUE;PRANDAJ KJO NE SHUMICEN E RASTEVE NJIHET AS NATON ASE NE KITONIREPO MA SHUM I DHAKAJE FES KRISTIANE SE SA MUSLIMANE:PRANDEJ TE GJITHA SHPERNGULJET JANE PJES E PUNIMIT TE SAJ .NJASHTU E BUKURESHTIT;DHE BERLINIT,DHE NE FUND TE LONDRES.


I wish I could reply but Google Translate took your words and turned them into hamburger meat.
________________________________________________

dëshirë mund të përgjigjem, por Google Translate mori fjalët e tua dhe i ktheu ata në mish hamburger ...

----------


## kutje

> I wish I could reply but Google Translate took your words and turned them into hamburger meat.
> ________________________________________________
> 
> dëshirë mund të përgjigjem, por Google Translate mori fjalët e tua dhe i ktheu ata në mish hamburger ...


Ma MIRE TE KISHE SHKRUE NE GJUHEN SLLAVE,SE GJUHEN TANDE NUKE PO E KUPETOJE.SHKRUEJ NE GJUHEN TANDE SLLAVE.

----------


## tomaras

> EDITH DURHAM ASHTE NJI ZOJE QE PUNOJE VETEM PER SLLAVET.DHE HONGER ME DY LUGE;SHUME TE KEQIJA FOLI PER SHQIPETAR;;JO SHUM;MIREPO ATO KU ISHIN THELBET;E SHKATRIMIT TE POPULLIT SHQIPETAR.NJI ANE TREGON BIE FJALA NE GRAQANICA;TE KOSOVES;THOTE SE KETU BANOJNE SERBET KOLONISTA NE ZADRUGA;KURSE PER NJEREZIT ME VESHJE KOMBETARE ME PLIS ME TIRQI ;ME GAJTANA THOT QE JANE MALAZEZ.KJO HONGRI ME DY LUG,Sa QE KUR VDIQ NUKE ISHTE MO NE VEHTE,NE FUNDE GJENDJA PSIQIKE E ARIJTI KULMINACIONIN;DHE KREJT RRENA QE SHKROVI KUNDER SHQIPETAREVE JU KTHYEN NE KRYE;PSIQIKISHT TE VERTETAT;DHE DUEL NE RRUGE ME BA PROTESTA;KUNDER FUQIVE TE MEDHA NE QASHTJEN E SHQIPERIS.MIREPO ISHTE VONE.INFORMATAT QE KISHTE DHANUN PER POPULLATEN SHQIPETARE;ISHIN PERFUNDUE;PRANDAJ KJO NE SHUMICEN E RASTEVE NJIHET AS NATON ASE NE KITONIREPO MA SHUM I DHAKAJE FES KRISTIANE SE SA MUSLIMANE:PRANDEJ TE GJITHA SHPERNGULJET JANE PJES E PUNIMIT TE SAJ .NJASHTU E BUKURESHTIT;DHE BERLINIT,DHE NE FUND TE LONDRES.


Jo rrallë bën vakí që të takojmë në jetë mendje të tilla që nga "qëllime të larta patriotike" ua "ngulin thikën" miqve të vërtetë të kombit të vet duke çuar ujë në mulli të hasmit! Për të tillët më vjen gjynah që kanë  pasur fatin të mësojnë shkrim-lexim. Do të ishte shumë më shëndetshëm për patriotizmin e tyre po të ishin privuar nga kjo dhunti që nuk ju hyn në punë për mbarë!

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> .......... Për të tillët më vjen gjynah që kanë  pasur fatin të mësojnë shkrim-lexim. Do të ishte shumë më shëndetshëm për patriotizmin e tyre po të ishin privuar nga kjo dhunti që nuk ju hyn në punë për mbarë!


Plotesisht dakort me Ju!

----------


## kutje

Shikoni se si e pershkruen GRAQANICEN kjo zonje.RETH KISHES SE GRAQANICES JETOJNE SERBET,NE NJI VEND TE QUEJTUN ZADRUGA.DHE KISHEN E PERSHKRUEN SLLAVE.MIREPO NE PARLAMENTIN E ANGLIS,KREJT NDRYSHE.THOTE SE SLLAVET U PERZUEN DHE FORMUEN NE MBESHTETJE TE RUSIS;ZADRUGAT NE GRAQANICE,PASON KONFERENCA E LONDRES?NUKE E DINE SE SI QUHET ME TJETRIN EMEN SUHAREKA,THOTE NUKE E KA KUPETUE PREJ PERCJELLSI NE RRUGE PER NE PRISHTIN.E DYTA SHIKONI ME VEMENDJE MITROVICEN NE VITIN 1903 = 1908 ndertohet kisha ne Mitrovic.MIREPO HARON TE THOT SE ATY ISHTE KISHA KATOLIKE ;E LIDHUR ME KISHEN KATOLIKE TE ASHTU QUEJTEN TE BUNARET.UDHETON ME TREN PERGJAT ME TREN.MIREPO NE ATO VITE NDERTOHEN SHUME KISHA ORTODOXE SLLAVE QE JANE TE DUKESHME PREJ TRENI;AJO HESHT;MIREPO DELEGACIONET TJERA RUSE DANIMARKE;ANGLEZE UDHETOJNE ME TREN PASE ! VITI DHE SHOHIN ME TREN VETEM KISHA SLLAVE :ngerdheshje: HE NE KONFERENC TE LONDRES;THOJNE SE ASHTE TOKA SLLAVE.KETU NUKE PERMEND KONZULLIN RUS EDHE BRANISLLAV NUSHIQIN KONSULLIN SERB NE PRISHTIN.TE CILET I MUEREN KISHAT KATOLIKE;DHE I REGJISTRUEN.NE VITIN 1923 DO TA HUMBIM HILANDARIN NE GREQI ME KONFERENCEN E KISHAVE NE TERITORE SHQIPETARE KU I JIPET SLLAVEVE SERBIS.HILANDARI I KA TAKUE JANINES,MIREPO KISHE OBRENOVIQI E BLEU?KA SHUM SENDE QE NUKE PERPUTHEN NE SHKODER GJENDJA KATASTROFALE KU PLISIN DHE VESHJEN KOMBETARE E QUEN VESHJE SLLAVE.EDHE ATO VASHA TE BUKURA KATOLIKE I QUEN SERBE,EDHE VASHAT ORTODOXE SHQIPETAR I QUEN SERBE.SKA SHQIPETARE.MIREPO PAS KESAJ PUNE QE KRYEVI;SHUMICA E ORTODOXEVE SHQIPETAR TE KOSOVES U KONVERTUEN NE SERB.SHIKOJI MBIEMNAT SERB;NE KOSOVE,KREJT SHQIPETARE.PO KJO ZONE NA RRASI THIKEN DERI NE GJYKS DHE SHPIN.SIKURSE EULEXI NE KOSOV,PO NA NDIHMOJNE,SA SHUME QE KAMBA E SHQIPETARIT NUKE KA SHKELUR ATJE QE 12 VJET.TRATARI ASHT AI QE MENDON,DHE E THOTE TE VERTETEN.KU JANE KATOLIKET DHE ORTODOXIT SHQIPETAR,THUHET SE VETEM PREJ SHQIPNIJE NE SERBI SHKUEN AFER "200 000 SHQIPETARKRISTIJAN,U ASIMILUEN NE SLLAV.MIREPO HARUEN QE SLLAVI DOSITEJ OBRADOVIQI HAPI SHKOLLA SERBE EDHE NE SHQYPNI,KU ASIMILOI PLOTE FEMIJ.HARUEN QE EDHE MIGJENI SHQIPETAR E BAJNE SLLAV,VETEM SE ISHTE KRISTIAN ME BESIM,O PORKO MIZERI ::: :bjondja: FARE MENDIMI TOMARAS EDHE YES,,..........................eho E= HO E HO.ZOTI NA RUEJT PREJ KETYNE DYVE.

----------


## FreeByrd

> Shikoni se si e pershkruen GRAQANICEN kjo zonje.RETH KISHES SE GRAQANICES JETOJNE SERBET,NE NJI VEND TE QUEJTUN ZADRUGA.DHE KISHEN E PERSHKRUEN SLLAVE.MIREPO NE PARLAMENTIN E ANGLIS,KREJT NDRYSHE.THOTE SE SLLAVET U PERZUEN DHE FORMUEN NE MBESHTETJE TE RUSIS;ZADRUGAT NE GRAQANICE,PASON KONFERENCA E LONDRES?NUKE E DINE SE SI QUHET ME TJETRIN EMEN SUHAREKA,THOTE NUKE E KA KUPETUE PREJ PERCJELLSI NE RRUGE PER NE PRISHTIN.E DYTA SHIKONI ME VEMENDJE MITROVICEN NE VITIN 1903 = 1908 ndertohet kisha ne Mitrovic.MIREPO HARON TE THOT SE ATY ISHTE KISHA KATOLIKE ;E LIDHUR ME KISHEN KATOLIKE TE ASHTU QUEJTEN TE BUNARET.UDHETON ME TREN PERGJAT ME TREN.MIREPO NE ATO VITE NDERTOHEN SHUME KISHA ORTODOXE SLLAVE QE JANE TE DUKESHME PREJ TRENI;AJO HESHT;MIREPO DELEGACIONET TJERA RUSE DANIMARKE;ANGLEZE UDHETOJNE ME TREN PASE ! VITI DHE SHOHIN ME TREN VETEM KISHA SLLAVEHE NE KONFERENC TE LONDRES;THOJNE SE ASHTE TOKA SLLAVE.KETU NUKE PERMEND KONZULLIN RUS EDHE BRANISLLAV NUSHIQIN KONSULLIN SERB NE PRISHTIN.TE CILET I MUEREN KISHAT KATOLIKE;DHE I REGJISTRUEN.NE VITIN 1923 DO TA HUMBIM HILANDARIN NE GREQI ME KONFERENCEN E KISHAVE NE TERITORE SHQIPETARE KU I JIPET SLLAVEVE SERBIS.HILANDARI I KA TAKUE JANINES,MIREPO KISHE OBRENOVIQI E BLEU?KA SHUM SENDE QE NUKE PERPUTHEN NE SHKODER GJENDJA KATASTROFALE KU PLISIN DHE VESHJEN KOMBETARE E QUEN VESHJE SLLAVE.EDHE ATO VASHA TE BUKURA KATOLIKE I QUEN SERBE,EDHE VASHAT ORTODOXE SHQIPETAR I QUEN SERBE.SKA SHQIPETARE.MIREPO PAS KESAJ PUNE QE KRYEVI;SHUMICA E ORTODOXEVE SHQIPETAR TE KOSOVES U KONVERTUEN NE SERB.SHIKOJI MBIEMNAT SERB;NE KOSOVE,KREJT SHQIPETARE.PO KJO ZONE NA RRASI THIKEN DERI NE GJYKS DHE SHPIN.SIKURSE EULEXI NE KOSOV,PO NA NDIHMOJNE,SA SHUME QE KAMBA E SHQIPETARIT NUKE KA SHKELUR ATJE QE 12 VJET.TRATARI ASHT AI QE MENDON,DHE E THOTE TE VERTETEN.KU JANE KATOLIKET DHE ORTODOXIT SHQIPETAR,THUHET SE VETEM PREJ SHQIPNIJE NE SERBI SHKUEN AFER "200 000 SHQIPETARKRISTIJAN,U ASIMILUEN NE SLLAV.MIREPO HARUEN QE SLLAVI DOSITEJ OBRADOVIQI HAPI SHKOLLA SERBE EDHE NE SHQYPNI,KU ASIMILOI PLOTE FEMIJ.HARUEN QE EDHE MIGJENI SHQIPETAR E BAJNE SLLAV,VETEM SE ISHTE KRISTIAN ME BESIM,O PORKO MIZERI :::FARE MENDIMI TOMARAS EDHE YES,,..........................eho E= HO E HO.ZOTI NA RUEJT PREJ KETYNE DYVE.


Dude, pse janë të gjitha fjalët e tua në rastin e sipërme?

----------


## FreeByrd

sllavët (serbët) janë armiq të shqiptarëve të parë dhe më i keq "
__Edith Durham

----------


## kutje

> Dude, pse janë të gjitha fjalët e tua në rastin e sipërme?


Sepse ,Edit Durham isht ne sherbin te Danimarkes dhe Rusis.Mbreti i rusis ishte i martuem me nji femen te mbretenis se danimarkes.Dhe ketu qendron puna.E dyta Borgjet e Rumanis,bullgaris.greqis.serbis,ane ne miliarda.Dhe krejt pajisjet dhe armatimi i ketyne shteteve ka ardhur nga Rusia.Kure u Shkatrue rusia mbretnore.Humben dokumentacionet dhe borgjet e ketyne shteteve ndaj rusis.flitet per MILIARDA MILARDA Lireta.Per ate keto shtete jane te obligueme ta ndjekin politiken e rusis.Ne menyre shteterore,dhe kure nuke ka menyre shtetnore ateher kalojne ne menyre fetare ortodoxe.Ne menyren ortodoxe shqipetaret gjithmon i perdorin,dhe nuke mbajne ma lidhje sikurse gjate shekujve 18 19.ketu qendron puna,pasi na gjveshen dhe mueren toka kisha prona na than adio.Per ate keto fjale jane.Se nuke i BESOHET KURKUJT.MESA ALBANOLOGEVE TE HUEJ.Qe vjedhen VEPRA MADHESHTORE DHe I BANE PER VETVEHTE.

----------


## FreeByrd

> Sepse ,Edit Durham isht ne sherbin te Danimarkes dhe Rusis.Mbreti i rusis ishte i martuem me nji femen te mbretenis se danimarkes.Dhe ketu qendron puna.E dyta Borgjet e Rumanis,bullgaris.greqis.serbis,ane ne miliarda.Dhe krejt pajisjet dhe armatimi i ketyne shteteve ka ardhur nga Rusia.Kure u Shkatrue rusia mbretnore.Humben dokumentacionet dhe borgjet e ketyne shteteve ndaj rusis.flitet per MILIARDA MILARDA Lireta.Per ate keto shtete jane te obligueme ta ndjekin politiken e rusis.Ne menyre shteterore,dhe kure nuke ka menyre shtetnore ateher kalojne ne menyre fetare ortodoxe.Ne menyren ortodoxe shqipetaret gjithmon i perdorin,dhe nuke mbajne ma lidhje sikurse gjate shekujve 18 19.ketu qendron puna,pasi na gjveshen dhe mueren toka kisha prona na than adio.Per ate keto fjale jane.Se nuke i BESOHET KURKUJT.MESA ALBANOLOGEVE TE HUEJ.Qe vjedhen VEPRA MADHESHTORE DHe I BANE PER VETVEHTE.


Çfarë? Dude, po ju të lartë në kokainë? Ku e keni marrë këtë informacion, nga? Profesor Enver Xoxha të historisë?

Edith Durham ishte një i pavarur, argumentues, ornary, person me mendime të fortë. Trust me, nuk ka fuqi të kontrolluar e saj. Nëse ajo ishte gjallë sot ajo ndoshta do të ju udhë poshtë dhe goditje mollaqe tuaj.

----------


## kutje

PO ME INTERESON NJI GJA,ORE GJOJA E LOPES,PO MINIERAT NE TREPQA PSE I MUER ANGLIA,PSE AJO PIKERISHT,PSE U NDERTUE HEKURUDHA ORE PLEP.ENDE TREPQA NDER ANGLI ASHT.SHIKO HEKURADHAT,PSE NUKE U LEJUE TE NDERTOHEN,neper shqiperi,SEPSE USHTRIA SLLAVE KISHTE DEPERTUE SOT NUKE KISHE ASE SHQIPNI,PORE E PA MALESIA E NDALOI;NDERTIMIN E HEKURUDHAVE.ENVER hOXHA,GJITHMONE FESTOHET NE KOSOV,aty ska problem,deri dje se kini ditur prejardhjen,vetem e vetem,fale komunizmit filloi historia jone,se para tina ase zogu ase kerkushi nuke reklamoi,vetem shiten vepra tona per nji grosh.

----------


## kutje

Shiko ne HIMAR,pastaj shkruej.Njeni thoshte jame grek,tjetri musliman,tjetri alvanit,tjetri skipetar,arbresh etj,bile edhe sot po deshirojne te shkruhen ndryshe ne regjistrim.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

O kutje koti, boll i ndyve temat; shko e zgjidh problemet qe ke me veten, pastaj eja na bej shkence ketu....

----------


## Rina_87

*Pall Mall Gazette, March 17th 1903
From An Albanian’s Point of View*
by M.E.Durham
“Englishmans,” said the Tame Albanian, “silly mans! No understand my people. My people are all one week like this,” Here he waved his arms round violently. “Next week go back work. All quiet. Englishmans no understand that.

The Tame Albanian, as you perceive, is a very superior person; he has travelled much and speaks several tongues with fluent inaccuracy. In the days of his youth he was a Bashi-Bazouk, and had a sportive time sharp-shooting in the Balkans during the Russo-Turkish war. Now he has settled down peacefully to a trade; but his eyes still gleam when he recalls the good old shot-and-powder times. “Reg’lar army all Mahommedan,” he says with lofty contempt, “I good Christian. I Bashi-Bazouk,” from which I learned for the first time that the Christianity and Bashi-Bazouks were connected, a fact which the latter’s reputation had not led me to suspect. He enjoyed himself for a little while over pleasingly gory reminiscences. You may catch an Albanian and tame him, and dress him in the garments of Western civilization, and teach him a trade or a handicraft, and he will excel in it, for your Albanian is no fool, but – he remains always an Albanian.  

He is tame in the sense that domestic cat is tame. No self-respecting cat ever forgets that is it used to be a wild beast, nor does the Albanian. This is, however, only my narrow Western view of the matter. The tame Albanian differs with me entirely. According to him, it is we who are uncivilized. “Now I tell you.” he says, “that London! I know him! Five million peoples! And what a lot of criminals! Oh, your people bad people! In my country all kind good mans. Perhaps you all alone, got no money, tired, hungry. You knock at door. ‘Ullo, what you want?’ ‘I hungry.’  ‘Come in.’ Then he give you bread, wine, tobacco. all what you want. Now, in London if you knock at door he says. “You run ‘way or I call p’leece!” His words called up before me a vivid picture of the sufferings of a luckless foreigner adrift in our big city I admitted that we did not understand Oriental hospitality, and rejoiced him greatly, for he felt he has proved his point.

He expatiated on and waxed eloquent over the glories of his fatherland. “What finest country in the world” he said. “Now I tell you how fine. That Austria and them Italy, and that there Russia, and, and, all of ‘em they all wants my country” (he swelled with pride at the thought); “but they ain’t going to have it. That Prince of Montenegro, he’d like it; if he thinks he’ll get it, he’s making a mistake.” Then breaking off suddenly. “You know them Montenegrins?” he asked. “ Very well.” said I. “Now, how much they make you pay for stay one night at X..?”

vazhdon...

----------

